# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Πρόγραμμα….¨Καλά εσύ μόνο πόδια κάνεις?¨

## aepiskeptis

_ Καλά εσύ μόνο πόδια κάνεις?
_ Εεεεε…. Όχι
_ Τί όχι? Όποτε σε βλέπω κάνεις πόδια.
_ Όποτε με βλέπεις κάνω squat, όχι πόδια…  :01. Smile: 

(την επόμενη μέρα)

_Τί έγινε? Στήθος κάνεις σήμερα?
_ Καλά, εσύ? Όχι δεν κάνω στήθος, αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω πιέσεις πάγκου….



    Μετά από συζητήσεις με αρκετά παιδιά στο τζιμ που πηγαίνω σχετικά με το περίεργο πρόγραμμά μου και μετά από τη δυσκολία που είχα να περιγράψω σε ένα φιλαράκι μέσω μηνυμάτων το προγραμματάκι που κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό (Γειά σου Τζίμι!). Σκέφτηκα, μια και όλοι λίγο πολύ είτε είναι μέλη, είτε μπαίνουν και διαβάζουν το φόρουμ να γράψω δυο πραγματάκια.


   Κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, μπορούν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ, είτε να κάνουν κάποιο σχόλιο που να με βοηθήσει στις επόμενες παραλλαγές του, είτε να πάρουν κάποια ιδέα, μιας διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης προγράμματος προπόνησης.



   Ας υποθέσουμε ότι επιθυμούμε να θεσπίσουμε κάποιες αρχές, κανόνες πάνω στις οποίες θα βασίζεται ένα πρόγραμμα με στόχο τη μυική ανάπτυξη. Ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι αρχές αυτές?

                   Α. Τα φορτία-κιλά που χρησιμοποιούνται να είναι από 70%-90% της 1RM (repetition maximum) (1  επανάληψη με τόσα κιλά ώστε να μη μπορεί να εκτελεστεί 2η επανάληψη)
                            Ωραίαααα, αλλά τι σημαίνει 70-90% της 1RM σε επαναλήψεις? 
                                            12-4 επαναλήψεις ανά σετ σε αποτυχία
     Κιλά με τα οποία μπορούμε να εκτελέσουμε 12 επαναλήψεις αλλά όχι τη 13η επανάληψη.

  Πάνω από 12 επαναλήψεις τα κιλά είναι σχετικά ελαφριά για να αποτελέσουν ερέθισμα για ανάπτυξη, κάτω από 4 επαναλήψεις ο χρόνος κάτω από τάση (time under tention) είναι λίγος. Έχουμε μια αρκετά μεγάλη τάση/φορτίο αλλά ο χρόνος για τον οποίο σηκώνουμε αυτό το φορτίο είναι σχετικά σύντομος, με αποτέλεσμα το συνολικό έργο να μην είναι αρκετά πολύ ώστε να προκαλέσει το απαραίτητο ερέθισμα για μυική ανάπτυξη.
  Πάνω σε αυτό εξηγείται η γνωστή αρχή της προοδευτικής υπερφόρτωσης (progressive overload), καθώς κάποιος προσαρμόζεται στο μέχρι τώρα ερέθισμα και αναπτύσσει μυική μάζα, το προηγούμενο ερέθισμα του 80% έχει γίνει νέο 65% και δεν επαρκή ώστε να προκαλέσει το απαραίτητο ερέθισμα για μυική ανάπτυξη.

  Στην πραγματικότητα, το εύρος των επαναλήψεων δεν είναι τόσο απόλυτο, ούτε φυσικά είναι απαραίτητο να είναι κάθε σετ σε αποτυχία, μπορεί κάποιος να δουλεύει και με σετς των 3 επαναλήψεων ή των 15 αρκεί το βάρος να είναι αρκετό ώστε να προκαλέσει το απαραίτητο ερέθισμα και ο συνολικός όγκος της προπόνησης να είναι αρκετός. Ακόμα και σετς της 1 επανάληψης ή των 20.

 Που μας φτάνει στο ερώτημα, πόσο είναι αυτός ο συνολικός όγκος προπόνησης για τον οποίο να έχουμε το απαραίτητο μέγιστο ερέθισμα?


               Β. Ένα εύρος 20 έως 60 επαναλήψεων, ανά μυική ομάδα, ανά προπόνηση. 
   (Petersen et al. 2003, 2004, Wernbom et al. 2007) Με αντιστρόφως ανάλογη σχέση μεταξύ της έντασης και του συνολικού αριθμού επαναλήψεων.

 Η επόμενη παράμετρος που εχουμε να θέσουμε είναι ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος ξεκούρασης ή πόσες προπονήσεις ανά μυική ομάδα ανά εβδομάδα? 


             Γ. 2 προπονήσεις της ίδια μυικής ομάδας ανά εβδομάδα. 

  Μετά από μία προπόνηση μιας μυικής ομάδας παρουσιάζεται αυξημένη πρωτεινοσύνθεση σε αυτή για 24-48 ώρες. 
  Ωστόσο, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι και οι δυο προπονήσεις μεγάλης έντασης, μπορεί να είναι μιας μεγάλης και μια χαλαρή.
 Αν κάποιος αναρρώνει γρήγορα τότε μπορεί να κάνει δυο προπονήσεις μεγάλης έντασης, αργότερα αφού προσαρμοστεί σε αυτές μπορεί να προσθέσει μια επιπλέον ελαφριά που μετά από λίγο να γίνει μεγάλης έντασης κτλ. Μέχρι να φτάσει να κάνει προπόνηση όσες φορές επιθυμεί την ίδια μυική ομάδα και σε όποιο βαθμό έντασης επιθυμεί. Αυτή είναι μία προσέγγιση αύξησης του προπονητικού όγκου, υπάρχει και η πιο επιθετική προσέγγιση, ενώ μέχρι σήμερα έκανα 1 φορά την ίδια μυική ομάδα ανά εβδομάδα, από την επόμενη εβδομάδα αρχίζω να την προπονώ όσες φορές επιθυμώ.    
  Στην αρχή θα δημιουργηθεί έντονο πιάσιμο και κούραση, τα κιλά που χρησιμοποιούνται θα πέσουν αισθητά και ο ασκούμενος θα αισθάνεται ¨περίεργα¨, όλα αυτά μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί, μετά τα κιλά θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν στα συνήθη και πιο πάνω.

 (προσωπικές εμπειρίες, μια εβδομάδα δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, την επόμενη δε μπορούσα να ξυπνήσω ακόμα και μετά από 12 ώρες ύπνο, την 3η εβδομαδα ένιωθα διαλυμένος κι ήθελα να σταματήσω, την 4η προσαρμόστηκα).

Νομίζω ότι αν κάποιος βασιστεί στις παραπάνω αρχές και επιλέξει κάποιες μεγάλες κινήσεις για τις μεγάλες μυικές ομάδες, κάποιες μικρότερες κινήσεις για να τις αιματώσει και να τις πρήξει κάπως περισσότερο και μετά κάποιες συμπληρωματικές μικρές κινήσεις για τις μικρές μυικές ομάδες, μπορεί να φτιάξει το πρόγραμμά του κατά βούληση και σωματική ιδιαιτερότητα.


Λίγα λόγια για την περιοδικότητα.

Περιοδικότητα είναι η οργάνωση της προπονητικής διαδικασίας με 2 στοχους στο μυαλό.
Α. Να διαχειρισθεί ο ασκούμενος το μεταπροπονητικό στρες     
Β. Να διαχειρισθεί και να οργανωσει ο ασκούμενος τους προπονητικούς του στόχους.

Να το πουμε πιο απλά είναι η οργάνωση και η διαχείριση του τί και πώς στη προπονητική διαδικασία. Η οργάνωση της προπόνησης και της χρήσης των φορτίων και η διαχείριση του προπονητικού και μεταπροπονητικού στρες.

Εχουμε γραμμικό μοντέλο περιοδικότητας όπου ασκουμενος κατά την προπονητική χρονιά κινείται από προπόνηση υψηλού όγκου / χαμηλής έντασης στο αντίστροφο.

Μη γραμμικό μοντέλο. Το οποίο ασχολείται με ποιους τρόπους ο ασκούμενος θα αυξήσει τη δύναμη του, αντί να αυξάνεται τυφλά το φορτίο, όπως στα γραμμικά μοντέλα, στο τέλος κάθε προπονητικου χρόνου που εχει οριστεί (μια εβδομάδα, δυο, 6 προπονητικές ημέρες της ίδιας μυικής ομάδας, της ίδιας ασκησης), τα μη γραμμικά μοντέλα το πανε πιο μακριά σε μήνα/ες .
  Μπορουν να χωριστούν σε εβδομαδιαία (Weekly Undulating Models) και ημερήσια (Daily Undulating Models), όπου εχουμε επαναλαμβανόμενους κυκλους προπονήσεων και εβομαδιαια-ημερήσια διαχειριση του προπονητικού όγκου και της έντασης.

Συζυγη Περιοδικοτητα. Όπως αυτή στην οποία βασιζεται η λογική της γνωστής ομάδας powerlifter Westside barbell club. Eχουν 4 προπονησεις ανα εβδομαδα 2 για το πανω σωμα (πιεσεις παγκου) και 2 για το κατω σωμα (σκουοτ και αρσεις νεκρης μπαρας). Η 1 από τις 2 αναπτύσσει τη μέγιστη δύναμη και την ικανοτητα να παλευεις με βαρια μαχ κιλά κιι η άλλη αναπτύσσει την εκρηκτικότητα. Καλα όλα αυτά αλλά που ερχεται η οργάνωση? Στην διαχειριση τους στρες ώστε ο αθλητης να αυξησει τη δυναμη του και στις 3 κινησεις.
 Στην conjugate periodization οι 3 κινήσεις οργανώνονται διαδοχικά, ο ασκούμενος δίνει  
έμφαση στο να προοδεύσει κυρίως σε μία από τις ασκήσεις. 
Ενώ στην  concurrent periodization οι 3 κινήσεις οργανώνονται παράλληλα. Σχετικά με τη Westside μεθοδολογία υπάρχουν αρκετές συζητήσεις τι ακριβώς από τις παραπάνω δυο είναι, μια και οι δυναμικές (εκρηκτικές) μέρες έχουν διαφορετική οργάνωση από τις  ημέρες μαχ προσπαθειών, κάπου εκεί η Westside μεθοδολογία περιπλέκεται περισσότερο μιας και έχει γραμμικές εβδομάδες και μη γραμμικούς μήνες για τις δυναμικές και μαχ ημέρες ξεχωριστά.

Αυτορυθμιζομενη περιοδικοτητα. Η αυτορυθμιζομενη είναι γραμμικη περιοδικοτητα με προσωπικό χρώμα κ άρωμα. Αντι απλα να προσθετεις βαρος όποτε σου χει το χαρτί να προσθετεις βάρος, το προσθετεις αφού πρώτα κάνεις ένα μικρό έλεγχο της κατάστασης στην οποία βρίσκεσαι και προσθέτεις ή ακόμα και αφαιρείς ανάλογα με το πώς νοιώθεις. 
Αν επιθυμείτε να βρείτε κάτι περισσότερο πέρα από τις παραπάνω απλές αναφορές, αναζητείστε τους όρους periodization, linear periodization, non linear periodization, concurrent or conjugate periodization, autoregulated progressive resistance exercise, Westside for bodybuilding, undulating periodization for bodybuilding.



            To πρόγραμμά μου.


Το πρόγραμμα που κάνω δεν είναι ούτε τόσο περίεργο ούτε κάτι ιδιαίτερο, ένα απλό πρόγραμμα ολόκληρου σώματος (full body workout) είναι, που απλός επειδή τα περισσότερα παιδιά έχουν συνηθίσει να κάνουν μυικές ομάδες τους φαίνεται περίεργο.

 Ξεκίνησε ως 3χ3 γραμμική περιοδικότητα (τι είναι 3χ3? Εεε… περίπου ότι είναι και το 5χ5, μετά τις αφαιρεσεις  :01. Smile:  ). Αργοτερα βαρεθηκα, ηθελα να προσθέσω ασκήσεις αλλά δεν ήθελα να κάνω 5χ5 γιατί οι 5 επαναλήψεις είναι αερόβιο  :01. Smile:  και βαρέθηκα τη γραμμική περιοδικότητα γιατί η ζωή με είχε κουρασμένο την εβδομάδα που ήταν να κορυφώσω και σε κατάσταση ¨θα κάνω την ολυμπιακή μπάρα στραβόμπαρα¨ την εβδομάδα που έπαιζα με κάτι 75%. Οπότε πού οδηγούμαστε, σε αυτορυθμιζόμενη. Μετά τη βαρέθηκα κι αυτή, βασικά βαρέθηκα το γεγονός ότι το χαρτί με είχε να κάνω 6αρες αλλά εγώ ήθελα να κάνω 1νες ή με είχε να κάνω 10 αρες και είπαμε πάνω από 5 είναι αερόβιο. Για να λέμε την αλήθεια προφανώς και δεν είναι ότι ¨πάνω από 5 επαν είναι αερόβιο¨ ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο χαζό επιχείρημα, αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω τις επαναλήψεις στα % της 1ρμ εκτός κι αν είναι στο εύρος 1-4 επαναλήψεις, πάνω από αυτές έχω θέμα.

  Καπου εκεί ήθελα και θέλω να βάλω λίγο κοσμητικό όγκο ταυτόχρονα με την αύξηση της δύναμης, αλλα διαπίστωσα, αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, ότι ενώ με το 85% της 1RM θα έπρεπε να μπορώ να κάνω 6 επαναλήψεις, το να κάνω πάνω από 4 ήταν κάπως δύσκολο. Τι σημαίνει το τελευταίο, μάλλον κατι σχετικά με το πώς έχουν προσαρμοστεί οι μυικές ίνες. Σε εκείνη την περίοδο άρχισα να ενδιαφέρομαι για undulating periodization. 

Μεγάλη ιστορία σύντομη, στα τέλη Αυγούστου εφτασα στη μορφη του προγραμματος που θα δείτε παρακάτω, που είναι η χαρά του ό,τι ναναι  και η συναξη της απεριοδικότητας, αλλά δουλεύει τόσο κοσμητικά όσο και ¨δυναμωτικά¨.


  Η εκτέλεση των επαναλήψεων γίνεται εκρηκτικά, έκρηξη μεν, προσοχή στην τεχνική και τη φόρμα γιεν, όχι δεν. Νιντζα καταστάσεις. Επίσης, προσοχή να μην κλειδώνουν οι αρθρώσεις.

Έχουμε 3 προπονητικές μέρες Α, Β, Γ οι οποίες εναλλάσσονται κυκλικά, οι μέρες προπονήσεως είναι όσες θέλω, μπορεί να κάνω 2 φορές, μπορεί να κάνω 6 φορές.

 Όπου πυρ αρχικά σήμαινε πυραμίδα, βασικά έχω ξεχάσει τι σημαίνει πυραμίδα, αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουμε κανονική και ανεστραμμένη, κανονική είναι ανεβαίνουν τα κιλά πέφτουν οι επαναλήψεις ε? Οπότε ορίζω πυραμίδα τη σταδιακή άνοδο των κιλών διατηρώντας τον ίδιο αριθμό επαναλήψεων κι επειδή ακούω κάποιον να φωνάζει πίσω απ την οθόνη του ότι αυτό δεν είναι πυραμίδα, την ονομάζω τετραγωνίδα, οπότε οπου τετρ η τετραγωνιδα.

Τετρ2 είναι τετραγωνιδα των 2 επαναλήψεων και τετρ4 τετραγωνιδα 4 επαναλήψεων. 

Σταματάω στα κιλα για τα οποία δε βγήκαν 2 και 4 επαναλήψεις αντίστοιχα, δλδ στα κιλά για τα οποία βγήκαν 1 και 1-3 επαναλήψεις ενώ στο ακριβώς προηγούμενο σετ είχαν βγει 2 και 4 επαναλήψεις αντίστοιχα. 
Στην τετρ2 υπολογιζω 12-15 σετς μεχρι να φτάσω στα κιλά που θα σταματήσω.
Στην τετρ4 9-12 σετς.
Το 1ο σετ και στις 2 τετραγωνιδες είναι καπου στο 45% της 1ρεπ μαχ, το 2 καπου στο 60%, το 3 στο 75% και μετά ανεβαίνω με μικρότερα ποσοστά, μέχρι όσο πάει. Και το μέχρι όσο πάει της Δευτέρας μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό του Σαββάτου.

Το μαχ x 6 είναι μαχ σετς των 6 επαναλήψεων με ένα καθορισμένο βάρος και σε καθορισμένο χρόνο. Αρχικά είχα βάλει κιλά στο 80% της 1ρμ αλλά διαπίστωσα για μία ακόμα φορά, ότι ενώ η 1ρμ μου ήταν όντως αυτή για την οποία είχα υπολογίσει το 80%, δε μπορούσα να βγάλω τις επαναλήψεις για αρκετά σετς. Έτσι, κατέβασα τα κιλά και σκέφτηκα να βάλω 75%, αλλά αποφάσισα να το αφήσω στον αυτόματο, έβαλα χ κιλα και έκανα σετς των 6 επαναλήψεων για 10 λεπτά. Το κάθε σετ διαρκεί περίπου 20-30 δευτ, οπότε αν στα 10 λεπτά κάνω 10 σετς έχω 1 σετ ανά λεπτό και 60 επαναλήψεις, όταν φτάνω στα 15 σετς έχω περίπου 15 δευτ ανάμεσα στα σετς (διάλειμμα) και  σύνολο 90 επαναλήψεις που σημαίνει ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ανεβάσω τα κιλά που χρησιμοποιώ. Τα νέα κιλά υπολογίζω να είναι τόσα ώστε την πρώτη φορά που κάνω την άσκηση να βγάλω 6-8 σετς και σταδιακά δυναμώνοντας να φτάσω τα 15 σετς και τότε να τα αυξήσω πάλι.



Συνεπώς…

Η 1η άσκηση 1. για την οποία γίνεται τετρ2 έχει ως στόχο να χτίσει ζωώδη δύναμη, αλλά Γουλβεριν

Η 2η άσκηση  2. για την οποία γίνεται τετρ4 έχει ως στόχο να ¨χτυπήσει¨ την αρχή της μυικής ανάπτυξης.

Η 3η άσκηση 3. για την οποία γίνεται μαχ x 6 @ ψ κιλά @ 10΄  έχει ως στόχο να αιματώσει, να πρήξει και να εξαντλήσει τις μυικές ομάδες που ¨χτυπάει¨ αλλα fight club


Η 4η κ η 5η άσκηση είναι συμπληρωματικές, δουλεύονται είτε με τετρ 10-12 είτε με straight sets 3-5χ10. 


Αύξηση του όγκου και αύξηση της έντασης. 

Κάποια άτομα λειτουργούν καλύτερα με αυξημένη ένταση κι άλλοι με αυξημένο όγκο προπόνησης.
Για να αυξήσω τον όγκο, έχω δοκιμάσει περισσότερες μέρες προπόνησης 4-6 ανά εβδομάδα .
Για να αυξήσω την ένταση, έχω δοκιμάσει να προσθέσω στο τέλος της κάθε τετραγωνίδας σετς, είτε straight sets, είτε wave και ladder σετς. 
Wave sets είναι ανεβάσματα-κατεβάσματα κιλών για τις ίδιες επαναλήψεις
Πχ 3 waves της 1 επαναληψης στα 90-100= 3 φορές (1χ1@90, 1χ1@100 (αυτό είναι ένα κύμα που πάει κ έρχεται εξ ου κι η ονομασία))
Ladder sets είναι το κύμα αλλά για τις επαναλήψεις, διατηρώντας τα ίδια κιλά.
Πχ 3 ladders στα 100 κιλα και μπορούμε να ανεβαίνουμε τη σκάλα σκαλί-σκαλί ή και να πηδάμε σκαλιά (1-2-3-4 επαναλήψεις, 1-3-5 επαναλήψεις). Όταν φτάσουμε στην κορυφή της σκάλας που έχουμε ορίσει, μπορούμε είτε να κατεβούμε με την προηγούμενη λογική που ανεβήκαμε (3-2-1, 3-1) είτε να ¨πηδήξουμε¨ στο ¨πάτωμα¨ και να ξανανεβούμε τη σκάλα όσες φορές θέλουμε.
 Ο φίλος μου ο Μήτσος είχε την απορία αν τα waves-ladders γίνονται απ την αρχή της κάθε άσκησης? Ναι γίνονται και τότε λέγεται wave-ladder loading, αλλά δεν το χω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, προσεχώς. 

Το ακριβές πρόγραμμα

Ι.
ΗμερΑ                               ΗμερΒ        		                ΗμερΓ

1. push  		                1.legs			                1.pull	
2. pull			       2.push                                2.legs	
3. legs                                 3.pull                               3.push
4.                                        4.                                   4. 
5.                                        5.                                    5.



Η κυκλική μετάθεση των ασκήσεων μπορεί να είναι η παραπάνω (push->pull->legs) είτε όποια προτιμάει ο κάθε ασκούμενος (πχ legs->push->pull), είτε να αλλάζει όποτε συμπληρώνεται ένας προπονητικός κύκλος (με τον κύκλο να κρατάει όσο θέλει ο καθένας, 2χΑ,Β,Γ , 1 εβδομάδα=1χΑ,Β,Γ κτλ), είτε να αλλάζει μετά από έναν πλήρη κύκλο προπονήσεων.


Για το κλείσιμο του πλήρη προπονητικού κύκλου έχω ορίσει τα παρακάτω.

Ι. Το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα για 4-6 εβδομάδες.
ΙΙ. 1 εβδομαδα=1χΑ’,Β’,Γ’
ΙΙΙ. 1 εβδ=1χΑ’’,Β’’,Γ’’
Όπου

ΙΙ.
Α’                                     Β’                                  Γ’
1. Α1                               1.Β1                               1.Γ1
2. B2                                2.Γ2                               2.Α2 
3.  Γ3                                3.Α3                               3.Β3 


Οι ασκήσεις 1. για τις οποίες κάναμε τετρ2 θα γίνουν 10χ2 στο 85% της συνήθης 2ρμ (στα κιλα για τα οποία μαξαραμε για 2 επαναλ συνηθως, όχι τα ρεκορ 2 ρμ ).
Οι ασκήσεις 2, για τις οποίες κάναμε τετρ4 θα γίνουν 3χ4 στο 90% της συνήθης 4ρμ.
Οι ασκήσεις 3, για τις οποίες κάναμε μαχ x 6 @ ψ κιλά @ 10΄  θα γίνουν , 3χ10 στα ψ κιλά.
Ασκήσεις 4. 5. μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε αλλά με μειωμένη ένταση.

ΙΙΙ.

Η ίδια δομή με του ΙΙ, αλλά…

Οι ασκήσεις 1 θα γίνουν 15χ2 στο 75% της συνήθης 2ρμ.
Οι ασκήσεις 2 θα γίνουν  6χ4 στο  80% της συνήθης 4ρμ.
Οι ασκήσεις 3 θα γίνουν 1χ12 στα ψ κιλά.
Ασκήσεις 4. 5. καθόλου.


Προτεινόμενες ασκήσεις.

Push= πιέσεις πάγκου, στρατιωτικές, δίζυγο, behind the neck press/ push-press, επικλινή πάγκο, επικλινή αλτήρες κτλ
Pull= κωπηλατική με μπάρα, κωπηλατική σταυρό, pull ups (weighted/unweighted), chins (weighted/unweighted), κωπηλατική με αλτήρα, καθιστή κωπηλατική, high pulls, shrugs κτλ
Legs= squat (High bar=ολυμπιακο η μπαρα στους τραπεζιους, Low Bar=παουερ λιφτεραδικο η μπαρα στους πισω ωμους, μπροστινό, zercher ), αρσεις νεκρής μπάρας (conventional, sumo, ρουμανικες κτλ), πρεσσα ποδιών κτλ.
4. γάμπες, inverted rows, diamond push ups, ορθια κωπηλατικη ώμων, πλάγιοι ωμοι
5. δικεφαλα, τρικεφαλα, πισω ωμοι, πηχεις, κοιλιακοι, cross over, pull over.

1-2-3-4-5 ό,τι θέλετε, νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που για legs 1 θα έκανε τετρ2 εκτάσεις τερακεφάλων ε? Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει.


Παράδειγμα Προγραμματων
1.
ΗμερΑ                                                     ΗμερΒ        		                 ΗμερΓ

1. πιέσεις παγκου                                     1. Η.Β squat		                1.weighted	chins
2. weighted pull ups			            2. στρατιωτικες                        2.front squat	
3. conventional deadlift                             3. σταυρο                               3. weighted dips
4.  ισομετρικες hand stands                        4. diamond push ups                 4. πλαγιοι ωμοι
5.  ---------------------                          5. δικ                                     5. πισω ωμοι


2.  3χ3 εμπενευσμενο.

ΗμερΑ                                                     ΗμερΒ        		                 ΗμερΓ

1. πιέσεις παγκου                                     1. front squat		                 1. σταυρο
2. σταυρο			                            2. πιέσεις παγκου                      2.front squat	
3. front squat                                          3. σταυρο                               3. πιέσεις παγκου
4.  hand stands                                       4. hand stands                         4. hand stands
5.  ---------------------                          5. -----------                          5. -------------

3.

ΗμερΑ                                                     ΗμερΒ        		                 ΗμερΓ

1. conventional deadlift                              1. κωπηλατικη με μπαρα              1. πιεσεις παγκου
2. στρατιωτικες			                     2.  front squat                          2.pull ups	
3. chins                                                    3.  πιεσεις παγκου                     3. zercher squat
4.  γαμπες                                                4. γαμπες                                4. high pulls
5.  πισω ωμοι                                           5. δικεφαλα                               5. -------------




αυτό είναι το προγραμματάκι μου….

Ευχαριστώ αν αντέξατε να το διαβάσετε μέχρι εδώ κι ελπίζω να σας δώσει κάποια ιδέα αν μέχρι τώρα δεν είχατε δει κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## Keirox

Ώραίο το πρόγραμμα σου. Είναι σχετικά σωστό και ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερο απο το 99.9% των προγραμμάτων που γίνοντε ποστ εδώ. Θα σου πρώτεινα να δέις το practical programming ώστε να πάρεις ιδέες για την περιοδικότητα/προγραμματισμό καθώς και να δέις intermediate προγγράματα όπως το Madcow, texas method, Bill Starr 5x5 etc.

Επίσης αξίζει να σημειωθή ότι για να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα πρέπει να είσαι προχωρημένος με σοβαρά κιλα.

 Αν δεν είσαι κάνεις το Starting Strength  :01. Smile:

----------


## geo28

> Ώραίο το πρόγραμμα σου. Είναι σχετικά σωστό και ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερο απο το 99.9% των προγραμμάτων που γίνοντε ποστ εδώ. Θα σου πρώτεινα να δέις το practical programming ώστε να πάρεις ιδέες για την περιοδικότητα/προγραμματισμό καθώς και να δέις intermediate προγγράματα όπως το Madcow, texas method, Bill Starr 5x5 etc.
> 
> Επίσης αξίζει να σημειωθή ότι για να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα πρέπει να είσαι προχωρημένος με σοβαρά κιλα.
> 
>  Αν δεν είσαι κάνεις το Starting Strength


γτ αν εισαι αρχαριος και κατσεις και διαβασεις βασικες αρχες προπονητικης δε μπορεις να φτιαξεις δικα σου sessions και κυκλους?
δεν υπαρχει μονο το ss και οι κονσερβες ,μη τρελαθουμε..
@aepiskepths
ενδιαφερον ποστ,συμφωνω σε αρκετα..βασικες γνωσεις φυσιολογιας να εχεις 
και κανεις παπαδες με την προπονηση. σου..
να και ενα γνωστο ebook για μεγοδολογια προπονησης και αρχη περιοδικοτητας
http://books.google.gr/books?id=X1cF...page&q&f=false

----------


## Keirox

> γτ αν εισαι αρχαριος και κατσεις και διαβασεις βασικες αρχες προπονητικης δε μπορεις να φτιαξεις δικα σου sessions και κυκλους?
> δεν υπαρχει μονο το ss και οι κονσερβες ,μη τρελαθουμε..
> @aepiskepths
> ενδιαφερον ποστ,συμφωνω σε αρκετα..βασικες γνωσεις φυσιολογιας να εχεις 
> και κανεις παπαδες με την προπονηση. σου..
> να και ενα γνωστο ebook για μεγοδολογια προπονησης και αρχη περιοδικοτητας
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=X1cF...page&q&f=false



Πιστεύεις οτι πολύ αρχάριοι θα καθίσουνε να διαβάσουνε 3-4 βιβλία για να φτιάξουνε πρόγραμμα; Επίσης τι είναι καλύτερο ένα πρόγραμμα αρχάριου φτιαγμένο απο έναν αρχάριο που έχει διαβάσει 3-4 βιβλία  ή πρόγραμμα φτιαγμένο απο σπουδαγμένο Certified Strenght and Conditioning coach που ξέρει και καταλαβένει κινησιολογία, φυσιολογία etc; Μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε τώρα..

@op

Ίσως μια καλή ιδέα είναι να έβαζες 3χ3 ή 5χ3 powerclean και powersnatchs στο πρόγραμμα σου.

----------


## 72K

Ενδιαφέρον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

διαφωτιστικο.
σιγουρα ολο και κατι θα ενταξω στις ρουτινες μου που ετσι κι αλλιως προς τα κει πηγαιναν.

@aepiskeptis καθε σου post και ενα καρφι στο φερετρο της μεχρι προτινος συμβατικης σκεψης μου.
σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Οκ, δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα αλλά μάλλον απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που πληρώνονται για να στο δείξουν. Και ο τίτλος λιγο άσχετος.

----------


## chro

> _ Καλά εσύ μόνο πόδια κάνεις?
> _ Εεεεε…. Όχι
> _ Τί όχι? Όποτε σε βλέπω κάνεις πόδια.
> _ Όποτε με βλέπεις κάνω squat, όχι πόδια… 
> 
> (την επόμενη μέρα)
> 
> _Τί έγινε? Στήθος κάνεις σήμερα?
> _ Καλά, εσύ? Όχι δεν κάνω στήθος, αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω πιέσεις πάγκου….


Τα ίδια τραβάω και εγώ κάθε φορά που πάω στο γυμναστήριο.
Πάρα πολύ καλό το ποστ, πολύ ωραίο το κείμενο και με χιούμορ. Μπορείς να μας δώσεις και την πηγή του?

----------


## aepiskeptis

ευχαριστω για τα σχολια!

@chro
η πηγη είμαι εγω... :01. Smile: 
αν εννοεις τις πηγες για την περιοδικοτητα, θα πρεπει να δουλεψεις λιγο ψαχνωντας μια κ δεν τις εχω προχειρες, κανε μια αναζητηση 3x3 5x5 routines η πρωτη επιλογη ειναι ενα φορουμ που εδω μπαναρεται για ευνοειτους λογους αν γινεις μελος θα βρεις ατομα που θα σου στειλουν ebooks αν σε συμπαθησουν

@geo

tnx για το ebook!

@Keirox

που ειπαμε οτι κανεις προπονηση?  :01. Smile:  ευχαριστω για τα σχολια.

@average

 :01. Smile:  να γραψω και τιποτα για διατροφή??????  :01. Smile: )))))))

@ΜΗτσο

όταν το διαβάσεις στειλε μηνυμα, παω τζιμ, τρωω, βγαινω.
αν θες τα λεμε αυριο
τα λεουααααα

may the mass be with u all

filoyres

----------


## Keirox

> ευχαριστω για τα σχολια!
> 
> @chro
> η πηγη είμαι εγω...
> αν εννοεις τις πηγες για την περιοδικοτητα, θα πρεπει να δουλεψεις λιγο ψαχνωντας μια κ δεν τις εχω προχειρες, κανε μια αναζητηση 3x3 5x5 routines η πρωτη επιλογη ειναι ενα φορουμ που εδω μπαναρεται για ευνοειτους λογους αν γινεις μελος θα βρεις ατομα που θα σου στειλουν ebooks αν σε συμπαθησουν
> 
> @geo
> 
> tnx για το ebook!
> ...


Στο results (http://resultsgym.co.uk/) και πού και πού στο Pure Gym στο Aberdeen και στο Brickhouse (http://www.thebrickhousegym.co.uk/Facilities.html) στο Carlisle. Ελλάδα δεν έχω κάποιο στάνταρ, αλλά μου είπε ο bro μου ότι το Joe Weider στην βουλιαγμένη είναι καλό.

----------


## Andrikos

Έκανα ένα skin read, αλλά νομίζω έχεις γράψει ένα ισορροπημένο ποστ και αρκετά αναλυτικό αλλά εφόσον βάζεις την ρημάδα την παραπομπή μπορείς να με διευκολύνεις για να δω τι γράφεται σε αυτά τα papers;




> . Ένα εύρος 20 έως 60 επαναλήψεων, ανά μυική ομάδα, ανά προπόνηση. 
>    (Petersen et al. 2003, 2004, Wernbom et al. 2007) Με αντιστρόφως  ανάλογη σχέση μεταξύ της έντασης και του συνολικού αριθμού επαναλήψεων.
> 
> _

----------


## ippokratis

aepiskepti κάνε ένα blog να γίνουμε followers!

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Έκανα ένα skin read, αλλά νομίζω έχεις γράψει ένα ισορροπημένο ποστ και αρκετά αναλυτικό αλλά εφόσον βάζεις την ρημάδα την παραπομπή μπορείς να με διευκολύνεις για να δω τι γράφεται σε αυτά τα papers;


δεν εχω ιδεα, τι γραφεται στα papers ετσι το βρηκα ετσι το μετεφερα

που το βρηκα...

ή εδω http://www.wannabebig.com/hypertroph...les-to-growth/

ή σε καποιο αρθρο του πμαν το οποιο υπηρχε στο ampedtraining ή στο βιβλιο, αλλα δεν υπαρχει myosynthesis 

ή εδω http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/mus...al-growth.html

ή καπου αλλου

συγνωμη που δε βοηθαω, ετσι τοχα γραμμενο στις σημειωσεις μου, ετσι το γραψα κ στο ποστ. εμπιστευτηκα την πηγη που το γραφε και το γραψα στο ποστ γιατι καποιος μπορει να πει γιατι τοσες.

----------


## average_joe

@Αndrikos οι Wernbom et al. 2007 πρεπει να ναι αυτο αλλα μονο abstract βρηκα.
http://www.citeulike.org/user/drpavlov/article/4408438




> @average
> 
>  να γραψω και τιποτα για διατροφή?????? )))))))


αναμενω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> αναμενω


 :01. Smile:  ευχαριστω ευχαριστω!

καπως δυσκολο αυτη την περιοδο, απο περυσι τον Μαιο κανω see food diet, οποτε κ δεν εχω καμια ορεξη ουτε καν να συζηταω για διαιτα, αλλα θα δουμε πως θα παει απο Μαρτη μεχρι Οκτ...

ΒΒ

----------


## gym

επιτελους το διαβασα.... :01. Mr. Green: 

μου αρεσει γενικα οτι ξεφευγει απο τα συνηθισμενα και σιγουρα ειναι απαιτητικο...

πες μου ομως...τι διαφορα εχεις δει επανω σου με αυτο το στυλ προπονησης περα απο το να μην βαριεσαι...

περισσοτερα κιλα σε ασκησεις βασικες και δυναμη?σωματικα επαιξε καμια διαφορα?γενικα τι εχεις αποκομισει ως τωρα...σχολια?περα απο οτι γουσταρεις να παιζεις με τις προπονησεις σου κ εγω μαζι σου....

ο στοχος σου εσενα ποιος ειναι?να βαλεις μαζα?η να διατηρηθεις?


καποια στιγμη στο μελλον εχω ηδη βαλει στο προγραμμα κατι τετοιο προπονητικα και με ενδιαφερει η αποψη καποιου που το εχει κανει ηδη...για λεει...


και μετα...ε δεν μπορω να μην δεν σχολιασαω το sea food....ρε συ...ποσο καιρο την κανεις?εναν χρονο?καλα δεν παιζει ρε συ...
αντεχεις αντεχεις? :01. Mr. Green: για δωσε φιντ μπακ.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Ηι gym

σε μπερδεψα σορρυ. δεν ηταν τυπογραφικο πανω, δεν εννοουσα θαλασσινα. Ηταν see βλεπω, see food diet a.k.a βλεπω φαγητο τρωω φαγητο, σκεφτομαι φαγητο παραγγελνω φαγητο... η διαιτα του παχουλου.

Δεν υπαρχει στοχος, ισως θα ηθελα σε κανα 6 μηνο να πιασω μπροστινα καθισματα 150 για 2, αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 125 για 3, τελη σεπτεμβρη ημουν 110 για 2. 
περα απο αυτο...μαζι με αυτο αν ειναι κ να ερθει καποια μαζα ας ερθει δε με απασχολει ιδιαιτερα.

σωματικα, αφου ανεβαινει η δυναμη κατι μυς μπαινουν λογικο ειναι, λιπος δεν εχω βαλει τοσο οσο θα περιμενα. με τη διαιτα που δεν κανω, αν τη φτιαξω και αρχισω να τρωω και καποια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης θα δουλεψει καλυτερα, παντως το μονο που μπορω να πω σιγουρα ειναι οτι τραβαει αρκετη ενεργεια.

το μονο σπλιτ που κανω κατα καιρους ειναι στηθος-πλατη, ωμοι-ποδια, αλλα δεν κραταει πανω απο 2 εβδ. οποτε κ δε μπορω να σου πω αν δουλευει καλυτερα ή οχι. τα τελευταια 5-6 χρονια κανω full body.

στο τελος της μερας νομιζω ειναι θεμα αντιμετωπισης. 

αντιλαμβανομαι το σωμα ως συνολο και το γυμναζω κατ αυτον τον τροπο. δε νομιζω οτι εχει τοση σημασια ο διαχωρισμος . καταλαβαινω οτι τα παιδια εδω εχουν κλιση προς το ββινγ στο οποιο ενδιαφερει η συμμετρια κτλ ή καποιοι ειναι αθλητες οποτε τους ενδιαφερει η δυναμη εν γενει ή δυναμη σε καθορισμενες κινησεις, αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι τιποτα απο τα παραπανω κ ο μοναδικος στοχος ειναι αυτο που κανω να ειναι ενδιαφερον και να μη βαριεμαι οπως λες, αν ειναι να ερθει καποια μυικη αναπτυξη εεε ας ερθει.

----------


## gym

χαχαχ...ελα ρε επισκεπτη...με μπερδεψες οντως...αχα...καλη η διαιτα σου τοτε...κ δεν την βαριεσαι! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

συμφωνων σε οσα λες περι σπλιτ και προπονησης...η προπονηση με βαρη ειναι ενας τομεας που πραγματικα αν εχεις ορεξη να παιξεις,μπορεις να κανεις θαυματα κ να μην βαρεθεις ποτε ειτε αυτο εχει να κανει με σπλιτ ειτε με φουλ μποντυ ειτε με αλλα συστηματα προπονησης που κατα καιρους εχουμε αναφερει...

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 72K

> Δεν υπαρχει στοχος, ισως θα ηθελα σε κανα 6 μηνο να πιασω μπροστινα καθισματα 150 για 2, αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 125 για 3, τελη σεπτεμβρη ημουν 110 για 2. 
> 
>  τα τελευταια 5-6 χρονια κανω full body.


Μετά από 5-6 χρόνια κάνεις ακόμη τέτοιες προόδους; Αυτά είναι γονίδια!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## aepiskeptis

εεεε.....

χαχαχα

ναι... 2010 ημουν στρατο. αρχισα φεβρ του 2011 προπονησεις μεχρι ιουνιο. ιουλιο αυγ καθομουν.

και.... καπου μαζι δε λεγαμε οτι η βουλγαρικη δε δουλευει....

επιπλεον τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι χομπιστες εχουν πιασει τα γεννετικα μαχ κιλα τους μετα απο 10+ χρονια με σπλιτ και 5χ5?

----------


## average_joe

> παντως το μονο που μπορω να πω σιγουρα ειναι οτι τραβαει αρκετη ενεργεια.


μιας και το αρχισα (η αλλαγη που χω κανει ειναι οτι η πρωτη ασκηση ειναι για 4 επαναληψεις για καμια 10αρια set) και για πρωτη βδομαδα μπορω να πε οτι μου αρεσε, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι το εξης.

βρισκομουν στα 2900 συντηρηση με 4ημερο προπονησεων upper/ lower (αυτα που γραφω εδω στο post #74 Upper/Lower split!) θεωρω πως αυτη τη στιγμη στην ουσια ειμαι σε υποθερμιδικη καθως και ο ογκος προπονησης ειναι μεγαλυτερος και κανω περισσοτερες μερες προπονησεις.
βλεποντας λοιπον το σχολιο περι ενεργειας υποθετω οτι συμφωνεις. ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι ισχυει αυτο (θα το δειξει η ζυγαρια αλλωστε αν εχω δικιο η οχι) αλλα για πες μια γνωμη ετσι για την κουβεντα  :01. Smile: .

----------


## aepiskeptis

αααα... ο,τι πει η ζυγαρια  :01. Smile: 

με ποσες μερες προπ το αρχισες?
αν ειναι 4, νομιζω οτι 4 φουλ σε σχεση με το απερ-λουερ ισως να τραβανε λιγοτερη αποτι οι λουερ κ περισσοτερη απ οτι οι απερ, αλλα και παλι αυτο βασιζεται καθαρα σε παρατηρησεις πανω μου και με τις λοουερ να ειναι 1.front μεχρι 1δρμ 2. αρσεις σε 4ρμ

ενδιαφερον... το πας αναποδα απ οτι το εξελιξα, το αρχισα απο 1. squat μεχρι 1δρμ (d=daily τα μαχ της μερας) 2. push 3. pull 
2. 3. ομοιως 

δλδ προσαρμοσμενη βουλγαρικη, αντι για τις κινησεις επολε ζετε και αρασε ειχα 2. dips k 3. σταυρο ή 2.παγκο 3. ελξεις

----------


## 72K

> επιπλεον τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι χομπιστες εχουν πιασει τα γεννετικα μαχ κιλα τους μετα απο 10+ χρονια με σπλιτ και 5χ5?


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο; 
Είπα ότι 40 κιλάκια σε ένα χρόνο, σε μια δύσκολη τεχνικά άσκηση που θέλει άλλες προσαρμογές από το power squat, είναι πρόοδος άξια θαυμασμού  :01. Wink:

----------


## ADRIKOULAS7

πραγματικα φιλε μου ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΤ!!!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!1 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το στυλ προπονησης!!!!!!!!!!ξερεις τι κανεις στο σωμα σου μου φαινεται πολυ καλα και εισαι απο τους πολυ λιγους που το ξερουν αυτο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loukiss

πολυ ωραιο ποστ αγορινα ... συμφωνω σε ολα.. 

χαθηκες ^^

----------


## average_joe

> αααα... ο,τι πει η ζυγαρια 
> 
> με ποσες μερες προπ το αρχισες?
> αν ειναι 4, νομιζω οτι 4 φουλ σε σχεση με το απερ-λουερ ισως να τραβανε λιγοτερη αποτι οι λουερ κ περισσοτερη απ οτι οι απερ, αλλα και παλι αυτο βασιζεται καθαρα σε παρατηρησεις πανω μου και με τις λοουερ να ειναι 1.front μεχρι 1δρμ 2. αρσεις σε 4ρμ
> 
> ενδιαφερον... το πας αναποδα απ οτι το εξελιξα, το αρχισα απο 1. squat μεχρι 1δρμ (d=daily τα μαχ της μερας) 2. push 3. pull 
> 2. 3. ομοιως 
> 
> δλδ προσαρμοσμενη βουλγαρικη, αντι για τις κινησεις επολε ζετε και αρασε ειχα 2. dips k 3. σταυρο ή 2.παγκο 3. ελξεις


νομιζω οτι η καθε μερα του full body τραβαει περισσοτερη ενεργεια, οτι προπονηση και να κανα στο αλλο προγραμμα.
απλα το αλλο με βοηθησε να προσαρμοστει καλυτερα το ΚΝΣ (λεω εγω τωρα... καθοτι με το προηγουμενο προγραμμα τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες δεν την παλευα καθολου απο νευρα, κοπωση, doms, αυπνια).
την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα εκανα 5 προπονησεις (αντι 4 που ειναι το τυπικο μου) οποτε αυξηθηκε το εργο. μια χαρα βγηκαν (μπορει και παραπανω απο καλα). αλλα για αρχη θα μεινω στις 4 *που θελω και μπορω* και οι προπονησεις 5- 6 θα μπαινουν σε φασεις που θα υπαρχει χρονος να ασχοληθω.
δεν ξερω τι βρηκες ενδιαφερον  :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις με το αναποδα. η πρωτη ασκηση ειναι στην τετρ4 (10*4) και οχι στη τετρ2 γιατι δεν με ευχαριστει να παιζω σε τοσο χαμηλες επαναληψεις. η 2η ασκηση ειναι στα 8 set*6 και απο εκει και περα οπως τα γραψες εσυ.
χαιρετω!

----------


## aepiskeptis

> νομιζω οτι η καθε μερα του full body τραβαει περισσοτερη ενεργεια, οτι προπονηση και να κανα στο αλλο προγραμμα.
> απλα το αλλο με βοηθησε να προσαρμοστει καλυτερα το ΚΝΣ (λεω εγω τωρα... καθοτι με το προηγουμενο προγραμμα τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες δεν την παλευα καθολου απο νευρα, κοπωση, doms, αυπνια).
> την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα εκανα 5 προπονησεις (αντι 4 που ειναι το τυπικο μου) οποτε αυξηθηκε το εργο. μια χαρα βγηκαν (μπορει και παραπανω απο καλα). αλλα για αρχη θα μεινω στις 4 *που θελω και μπορω* και οι προπονησεις 5- 6 θα μπαινουν σε φασεις που θα υπαρχει χρονος να ασχοληθω.
> δεν ξερω τι βρηκες ενδιαφερον 
> δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις με το αναποδα. η πρωτη ασκηση ειναι στην τετρ4 (10*4) και οχι στη τετρ2 γιατι δεν με ευχαριστει να παιζω σε τοσο χαμηλες επαναληψεις. η 2η ασκηση ειναι στα 8 set*6 και απο εκει και περα οπως τα γραψες εσυ.
> χαιρετω!


Την προσαρμογη του ΚΝΣ ο Βροζ την οριζει ως σκοτεινοι καιροι (dark times) (ασχετο... οταν αρχισα να νιωθω τι εννουσε μου ειχε κολλησει για αρκετο καιρο το στοιχακι dark skies were beating me down, with shadows of deceit, slashing at trust til it forever bleeds, with doubts, with pain,  with trust, is pain . when u think of me in your multidimensional mind, try and wash the evil from your mind and open it .... "story to tell" RIP Chuck

στα back off sets βρηκα οτι τα ladders sets κ τα waves για τις 6 ηταν πιο ΚΝΣ φρενντλι απ οτι τα στρειτ

αν το ακολουθησεις οπως το χω στο σταδιακο και λαου λαου ανεβασμα των κιλων υπαρχει ενας χρυσος κανονας οπως τον εγραψε ο ΠΜαν no grinding reps, οταν αρχιζει η κινηση και δε "ρεει"-κολλαει ήρθε η στιγμη να σταματησεις το ανεβασμα,  http://www.myosynthesis.com/observat...ength-training

o λογος που του αλλαξα τα φωτα του προγραμματος ειναι οτι τα ποδια μου (μαζι με την οποια γεννετικη προδιαθεση εχουν) αρχισαν να ξεχωριζουν πολυ απ το υπολοιπο σωμα, γι αυτο κ η ατακα "καλα εσυ μονο ποδια κανεις? ή αρση βαριστας εισαι? οποτε σε βλεπω κανεις ποδια, αλλα πανω δεν εισαι αναπτυγμενος κτλ ) (ελπιζω να εννουσε οτι πανω δεν ειμαι τοσο αναπτυγμενος, οσο κατω)

ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι αν με τα ποδια λειτουργει τοσο καλα, ισως με μια κυκλικη μεταθεση της πρωτης ασκησης να λειτουργησει και για το υπολοιπα μερη οπως εκανε, ο λογος που εβαλα την μαχ χ6 @ ψ κιλα @ 10 λεπτα ηταν οτι οι προπονησεις καποιες φορες ξεφευγαν σε χρονο, επιπλεον λειτουργει πολυ καλα σε ο,τι αφορα το πρηξιμο και ηθελα να ανεβω και στις 6 ρεπς που δεν ειχα κανει πολυ καιρο.

Σε κανα 2-3 μηνο θα το γυρισω σε  bulgarian by the book και μετα θελω να δοκιμασω καποια παραλλαγη αλλα simmons θα δουμε...





> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο; 
> Είπα ότι 40 κιλάκια σε ένα χρόνο, σε μια δύσκολη τεχνικά άσκηση που θέλει άλλες προσαρμογές από το power squat, είναι πρόοδος άξια θαυμασμού


ναι. καταλαβαινω τι λες.

για την ωρα εχουμε 20κιλα με τη σημερινη προπονα, 130 για 2  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: . για τα 40 θελουμε, αλλα 20. Η προβλεψη μου ειναι οτι θα κολλησω στα σημερινα για κανα μηνα τουλαχιστον. Εεεε οκ, κ αν ειναι να ερθουν σε 1 χρονο ή σε 5 ή να μην ερθουν ποτε δεν εγινε και τιποτα. Αυτο θα ηταν ενας στοχος, θα ηθελα να μπορω να κανω 150 φροντ για 2 ακοπες επαν. Αν δεν τα καταφερω ποτε, δεν εχασα τιποτα, θα ευχαριστηθω το ταξιδι, οχι τον προορισμο...(κλεμμενο απτον Τζειμι χαχαχα)

----------


## aepiskeptis

εχω ξεχασει να προσθεσω οτι μπορει να γινει και σε αλλα chaos n pain μορφη

δλδ πχ Α 1.λεγκς 2.πουσ 3.πουλ 4. 5. κτλ
          Β 1.πουλ   2.λεγκς 3.πουσ κτλ
          Γ 1.πουσ  2.πουλ 3.λεγκς    ....

κ να μπουν
ασκησεις λεγκς, πουσ, πουλ  ο καθαης να βαλει ο,τι ασκησεις θελει και να τις κανει οποτε εχει ορεξη. ο cnp εγραφε κανε οποια θελεις αρκει να μην επαναλαμβανεις δευτερη φορα την ιδια, αλλα δε νομιζω οτι παιζει καποιον ιδιαιτερο ρολο.

επισης μπορει να γινει κ εντελως τυχαια να διαλεγεις κληρο ποια θα κανεις

αυτο ειναι διασκεδαση 
εχω πειραξει τους κληρους στα λεγκς κ εχουν μονο front squat.... :08. Turtle: 

"ααα... κοιτα να δεις παλι φροντ, γιουπιιιιιιιιιιι"

----------


## Devil

το κακο ειναι οτι μου βαζεις ιδεες και εχω ψηθει να μπω σε smolov απο βδομαδα :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Τα 'χεις μπερδεψει λιγο μου φαινεται  Στην ερωτηση σου,αν τα 12 σετ τα κανεις με τρελη ενταση,ειναι ζορικο να ξανακανεις τα ιδια μεσα σε 3 μερες.



για μενα το λες?


ειναι ζορικο? τιποτα δεν ειναι ζορικο

ειναι volume τραινινγ bulgarian style με ορισμενες μαχ 1ρμ, 3ρμ, 4ρμ το πολυ και 15 σετς στο 70-95% τησ 1ρμ με 40-50 συνολικες ρεπς στα back off sets με wave loading

----------


## average_joe

Το προγραμμα που ακολουθησα, εμπνευσμενο απο αυτο για 6 εβδομαδες ηταν το εξης
1η προπο: 1. front 2. chin ups (+βαρος) 3. dips (+βαρος) 4. πλαγιοι δελτ 5. δικεφ
2η προπο. 1. incline bench 2. conv. Deads 3. T- bar 4. calves 5. ABS
3η προπο. 1. pull ups (+βαρος), 2. military 3. front, 4. close grip, 5. back delts
4η προπο. 1. conv. Deads 2. pendlay 3. dips (+βαρος) 4. calves 5. abs
5η προπο (προαιρετικη). 1 οπισθολαιμιες πιεσεις ωμων, 2. front, 3. pull ups/ shrugs, 4. skull crushers, 5. πηχεις

Εκανα συνολο γυρω στις 26- 27 προπονησεις.

Επαναληψεις ως εξης
1. 7- 10* 4
2. 8* 6
3., 4., 5. συμφωνα με το αρχικο post.

Σετ των 2 επαναληψεων δεν κανω, κολλημενο μυαλο τπτ παραπανω.
To 1rm δεν το ξερω σε καμια ασκηση, εντελως θεωρητικα το χω στο μυαλο μου, οποτε τα κιλα πηγαν στην ουσια διαισθητικα.
Στην πρωτη ασκηση ειχα ενα ευρος στα σετ που εξαρτιοταν καθε φορα απο το πως νιωθω για να παω σε max κιλα. 
Η εμπειρια μου με push/ pull/ legs ηταν σχεδον μηδενικη. Θελω να πω οτι ναι μεν καθε χρονο εκανα 4 εβδομαδες ενα τετοιο προγραμμα (3 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα που ειχαν 2 ασκησεις ποδια, 1 πλατη, 1 στηθος/ ωμους και 1 βοηθητικη), αλλα παντα το παραταγα μετα το περας της 4ης εβδομαδας γιατι μου εβγαζε εντονη νευρικοτητα.

Οσον αφορα το προγραμμα τωρα ειχα μεγαλη αυξηση κιλων (το οποιο το αποδιδω κυριως στο specialization της καθε ασκησης) και αντοχης (το πρωτοκολλο του @aepiskeptis στην 3η ασκηση ειναι εξαιρετικο κατα τη γνωμη μου για τετοια θεματα) το πραγραμμα διαρκουσε 1 ωρα.
Εκ των υστερων κρινοντας, επρεπε να το σταματησω την 5η εβδομαδα και αυτο καθως πηγαιναν ολα πολυ καλα, το τελευταιο 10ημερο παρουσιασα πονους στις κλειδωσεις. Το τελευταιο πιθανον οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι αυξησα τα κιλα αρκετα στις τελευταιες προπο με αποτελεσμα να κλειδωνω στο τελος της θετικης. Τωρα βρισκομαι σε deload για 2 εβομαδες συνολο αλλα τη δευτερη εχω σκοπο να κανω 3 προπο και μαλλον οχι ποδια να δω πως θα με παει.
Τωρα αν δεν ειχα τους τραυματισμους, μονο θετικα θα ειχα να πω (θα το χαρακτηριζα το καλυτερο προγραμμα που χω κανει) και κλειδωσεων επιτρεποντος θα συνεχισω σε παρομοιο μοτιβο κρατοντας σχεδον ολα τα στοιχεια εκτος απο ποδια που θα τα βαλω σταθερα 2η ή 3η ασκηση σε 6*6.

----------


## aepiskeptis

ευχαριστω για το φεεντμπακ

θα ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι η ιδεα πισω απο την ασκηση 3. ειναι περισσοτερο ως gpp με κυκλικη εναλλαγη λεγκς/πουσ/πουλ. 

επισης θα ηθελα να ξαναγραψω ο,τι οι επαναληψεις δεν ειναι απολυτες, ο καθενας μπορει να κινηθει σε ο,τι ευρος νομιζει.

δεν το χα σκεφτει στις 5 προπονησεις με κυκλικη εναλλαγη, θα το δω.

----------


## average_joe

οσο για τα deadlifts, που τα εκανα 2 φορες τη βδομαδα νομιζω οτι ειναι υπερβολη (ηταν συνολικα 18 σετ την εβδομαδα).

αναφερομαι κυριως σε αναρρωση καθως την επομενη τα front βγαινουν με δυσκολια.
τωρα τα χω μια σε 7*6 μια φορα.

πιστευω πως και τελειως να τα εβγαζα δεν θα υπηρχε θεμα απλα θελω να κραταω μια στοιχειωδη επαφη με τα κιλα.

----------


## johny_8

φίλε aepiskeptiw καπου έλεγες να το πας σε simmons σε westside barbell φαντάζομαι σωστα;

----------


## average_joe

να κανω ενα update εδω.

17η εβδομαδα που συνεχιζω το full body σε αυτο το μοτιβο.
ο πρωτος κυκλος ηταν 6+2 deload, ο δευτερος 5+1 και εκει μου κολλαει καλυτερα οποτε εκει θα το κρατησω.
παααρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο το προγραμμα, βεβαια εχω αλλαξει λιγο επαναληψεις για να ειναι πιο κοντα στα γουστα μου. γενικα την 3η ασκηση για gpp τις 3 φορες ακολουθω το αρχικο πρωτοκολλο, 2 φορες θα κανω bear complex με στοχο το 4*5 στο δεκαλεπτο ή deadlift με στοχο 5- 6 * 10 στο δεκαλεπτο. δεν κρατα πανω απο 50- 1 ωρα.
παραλληλα, εχω προσθεσει και 6η προπο στο 40λεπτο (ετσι για το χαβαλε  :01. Mr. Green: ) οταν προλαβαινω που ειναι εναλλαξ deadlift ή bear complex αναλογα τι εκανα μεσα στη βδομαδα, τπτ farmers walk και καμια βοηθητικη ασκηση ακομα.

νομιζω οτι βρηκα τις στανταρ ρουτινες μου  :03. Bowdown: 

α! πριν κανα 20ημερο ενας τυπας στο γυμναστηριο με ρωτησε "παλι ποδια κανεις?" οποτε και ο τιτλος κρινεται επιτυχημενος  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## aepiskeptis

το περιεργο ειναι, σε βλεπουν καθε φορα να κανεις κατι σε στηθος, κατι σε πλατη και κατι σε ποδια, κανεις π*$##ς δε λεει, "παλι πλατη κανεις?" , ολοι λενε "παλι ποδια κανεις?" ή "μονο ποδια κανεις?", γιατι κολλανε με τα ποδια, τους φαινεται οκ και συνηθισμενο να κανεις παγκο, αλλα στα ποδια ειναι αξιοπεριεργο? δεν το καταλαβαινω καθολου 

ναι λυκε υπαρχει καπου westside for bodybuilding δες στο τ νατιον ή στο myosynthesis βεβαια αν δεν εχεις λαστιχα και τετοια, οι εκρηκτικες μερες μετρεπονται σε μερες μαχ χ 1 @ 10'



αβερατζ

μηπως θα σου ηταν ευκολο, να γραψεις και πως λειτουργησε για σωματικη συσταση, δυναμη κτλ σε σχεση με τη διαιτα και ποια ηταν αυτη, ευχαριστω


επισης, νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ιδιαιτερα καρποφωρο να το πω, μετα απο κανα 6 μηνο ή χρονο ή οποτε βρεθει καποιος σε παρατεταμενο πλατω που καμια μεθοδο δε δουλευει (deloading, αυξηση του προπονητικου ογκου, αυξηση των θερμιδων) η τετρ μεθοδος να αλλαχτει σε straight sets πχ 8-15χ4 ή 5-10χ6 με την αυξηση των κιλων να γινεται οταν με τα χ κιλά βγουν οι 60 συνολικες επαναληψεις.

----------


## ippokratis

> επισης, νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ιδιαιτερα καρποφωρο να το πω, μετα απο κανα 6 μηνο ή χρονο ή οποτε βρεθει καποιος σε παρατεταμενο πλατω που καμια μεθοδο δε δουλευει (deloading, αυξηση του προπονητικου ογκου, αυξηση των θερμιδων) η τετρ μεθοδος να αλλαχτει σε straight sets πχ 8-15χ4 ή 5-10χ6 με την αυξηση των κιλων να γινεται οταν με τα χ κιλά βγουν οι 60 συνολικες επαναληψεις.


αυτό έκανα εγώ εξαρχής επειδή βαριόμουν να προσθέτω λίγα λίγα κιλά στη μπάρα. αν κατάλαβα καλά και λέμε το ίδιο. πχ έβαζα στη μπάρα 60 κιλά για πιέσεις στήθους και στόχευα σε 8 σετ των 4 επαναλήψεων. στα 2 τελευταία δε βγαίναν 4. την επόμενη φορά πάλι 8χ4. όταν βγουν και στα 8 4 επαν. τότε πάμε στα 9 σετ κι έτσι μέχρι τα 15, οπότε και βάζουμε πχ 70 κιλά και στοχεύουμε πάλι σε 8χ4 κλπ κλπ
καλά τα λέω;

----------


## 72K

> αυτό έκανα εγώ εξαρχής επειδή βαριόμουν να προσθέτω λίγα λίγα κιλά στη μπάρα. αν κατάλαβα καλά και λέμε το ίδιο. πχ έβαζα στη μπάρα 60 κιλά για πιέσεις στήθους και στόχευα σε 8 σετ των 4 επαναλήψεων. στα 2 τελευταία δε βγαίναν 4. την επόμενη φορά πάλι 8χ4. όταν βγουν και στα 8 4 επαν. τότε πάμε στα 9 σετ κι έτσι μέχρι τα 15, οπότε και βάζουμε πχ 70 κιλά και στοχεύουμε πάλι σε 8χ4 κλπ κλπ
> καλά τα λέω;


Κάπως έτσι είναι τα προγράμματα του Hepburn  :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

> το περιεργο ειναι, σε βλεπουν καθε φορα να κανεις κατι σε στηθος, κατι σε πλατη και κατι σε ποδια, κανεις π*$##ς δε λεει, "παλι πλατη κανεις?" , ολοι λενε "παλι ποδια κανεις?" ή "μονο ποδια κανεις?", γιατι κολλανε με τα ποδια, τους φαινεται οκ και συνηθισμενο να κανεις παγκο, αλλα στα ποδια ειναι αξιοπεριεργο? δεν το καταλαβαινω καθολου


 Αυτό που λες το βρισκω εξαιρετικα διασκεδαστικο. Δυστυχως είναι ένα από τα σημεια που παραμελει ο μεσος ασκουμενος οποτε μαλλον προκαλει εντυπωση να το βλεπει καποιος σε σχεδον καθημερινη βαση. Παντως και γω μεχρι να αποφασισω να δωσω βαση στα ποδια περασαν καμια 3αρια χρονια που επεφεραν ασυμμετρια η οποια μολις φετος και μετα από αρκετη ταλαιπωρια επιτελους εξισορροπηθηκε. 




> μηπως θα σου ηταν ευκολο, να γραψεις και πως λειτουργησε για σωματικη συσταση, δυναμη κτλ σε σχεση με τη διαιτα και ποια ηταν αυτη, ευχαριστω



 :01. Mr. Green: 
Ευχαριστως.
Κοιτα να δεις τι παιζει. Θεωρω ότι το σωμα μου είναι αρκετα δυστροπο δηλ. ότι για να βαλω λιγη μαζα παραπανω πρεπει να παλεψω με το διαολο (και μην ρωτατε ποιος νικαει  :01. Wink: ). Γενικα νομιζω ότι γονιδιακα δεν το χω οσον αφορα τη μυικοτητα (αν θεωρησουμε δε ότι η θεωρια για την περιμετρο του καρπου και το ποσο κρεας μπορεις να βαλεις ισχυει τοτε στα ιδανικα μου θα ειμαι κιλα= υψος- 100) αλλα μπορω να πω ότι οσον αφορα τη δυναμη κατι κανω (και την οποια συνδεση εχει αυτό με το ΚΝΣ). Τωρα, παρε σαν δεδομενο ότι καμποσα χρονια εχω κινηθει σε διαιτες με ψηλα τον υδατανθρακα, μπαρες επιασα μετα τα 20 καθως επισης ότι το εφηβικο μου προφιλ ήταν ότι να ναι οσον αφορα τον αθλητισμο.
 Τελος παντων μακρινη ιστορια συντομη  :01. Razz:  όταν πηγαινα να γραμμωσω επρεπε να κατεβω αρκετα σε κιλα (συνηθως 6- 8 κατω από το υψος μου) ώστε να πω ότι κατι «φανηκε». Σοβαρο ογκο παλι με υδατανθρακα σαν βαση εκανα πριν 3-4 χρονια μονο για ένα 8μηνο, εβαλα 13 κιλα ευκολα (αλλα λιπωνα το ιδιo ευκολα στα +6- +7 από το υψος μου) και τα χασα το ιδιο ευκολα. Γενικα κατι τετοιο δεν με ευχαριστουσε οσον αφορα το ανεβοκατεβασμα οποτε τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχω μπει σε μια προσπαθεια recomp με απωτερο στοχο να εχω ένα αξιοπρεπες για τα γουστα μου συνολο και να ανεβαζω συνεχως τις θερμιδικες μου αναγκες για να συντηρω τα ιδια κιλα που θελω να κινουμαι. Αυτό σημαινει πως κάθε χρονο όταν μπαινω σε μια υποτυπωδη γραμμωση να μην φτανω σε σημειο πεινας κατω των 2000 θερμιδων, δεν την βρισκω πλεον με τετοια πραγματα.

Μπορει να φαινονται ακυρα με το θεμα, ομως θεωρω απαραιτητο να ξερει καποιος που διαβαζει που γενικα κινηθηκα παλιοτερα για να κατανοησει και το συμπερασμα που θα καταληξω. Οποτε υπομονη  :01. Smile: . 
Φετος τα γ@##σα όλα. Ειδα καποια post που ειχαν ενδιαφερον και ειπα να κανω κανα πειραματακι. Ετσι από split /hiit 4 προπο, διαιτα ψηλα σε υδατανθρακα, 5 γευματα σεπτεμβρη- οκτωβρη, πηγα σε upper/ lower, 25- 30 πρ/ 25- 20 υδατ/ 50 (25 κορ) λιπ. 3 γευματα
Στη συνεχεια καπου τελη φεβρουαριου περασα σε αυτό το full body.
Διατροφη ξανα 25- 30 πρ/ 25- 20 υδατ/ 50 (25 κορ) λιπ και αρχικα 4 προπο (σπνια εβαζα 5).
Η διαφορα είναι ότι αρχισα να IFαρω, 2 γευματα την μερα στην  αρχη με το 1 γευμα πριν από την προπο, τη βδομαδα πριν το πασχα αρχισα καρφι fasted προπονησεις που τις κραταω ακομα.
Οι θερμιδες συντηρησης με αυτό το προγραμμα, εστω και λιγο ανεβηκαν κατι που βρισκω ιδιαιτερα θετικο (3000 για κιλα= υψος- 100). Δηλ. για να συντηρησω τα χ κιλα μου επρεπε να φαω παραπανω αλλιως εχανα. Ε καπου τωρα 8 βδομαδες κανω ένα mini cutting με το ιδιο προγραμμα πλεον στις 2500 με macros 32/18/50 (25- 30). Θα μου πεις cutting στις 2500?
Ναι, αλλα εχω αυξησει τη σωματικη μου δραστηριοτητα σε 5- 6 προπο την εβδομαδα (χωρις καταπιεση και αυθυποβολη) απλα εκατσε.

Τα κιλα ανεβηκαν κατά πολύ, η αντοχη το ιδιο. Και τωρα που εχω χαμηλωσει σε θερμιδες τα κιλα πανε καλα χωρις ακομα grinding reps.
Σωματικη συσταση. Τωρα ειμαι δυο κιλα κατω από το υψος μου και εχω φλεβες σε σημεια που πριν τις εβλεπα με αλλα 4 κιλα κατω. Δεν ξερω αν σου φτανει… οι κοιλιακοι είναι ελαχιστα κατω από το τελευταιο στρωμα λιπους που κανονικα πρεπει να διωξω και είναι αρκετα ανεπτυγμενοι. Βεβαια, στην ουσια δεν τους χτυπαγα μεχρι προτινος σχεδον καθολου (γιατι απλα βαριεμαι) ότι ογκο εχουν τον αποδιδω στις βασικες ασκησεις. 
Συμπληρωματα τπτ το ιδιαιτερα fancy,τα χω ποσταρει οσα είναι κατά καιρους ή εχω γραψει στο θεμα που προυπηρχε. Μια αναφορα στα stims μονο μιας και λενε πως τετοιου ειδους προγραμματα καλο είναι να μην παιρνεις και πολλα. Κινουμαι στα 200mg καφεινης με αλλους δυο καφεδες συνολο πριν την προπο (ετσι κι αλλιως νιτρικα εχω δοκιμασεi μονο σε samples ή από κανεναν φιλο) και για ένα 12ημερο ειχα και yohimbine την οποια όμως σταματησα καθως τουλαχιστον από stim σε εμενα τπτ (αλλα χωρις sides). Την alcar που εχω τωρα δεν παρουσιαζα κανενα stim εφε αλλα απλα μου αρεσει.

για να πω οτι πηγαν ολα αψογα ομως πρεπει να κανω και τπτ εξετασεις που δεν το βλεπω πριν τα τελη αυγουστου.

Και μια ερωτηση για την κουβεντα. Θα κανω σε 3 βδομαδες deload και recarb. Εχω 3 επιλογες. (α) Να πω μια χαρα ειμαι, να μην κατεβω σε θερμιδες και να το ληξω σε αυτές (αλλον ένα κυκλο 5+1 και μετα ανεβασμα παλι για να επανελθω στα προτερα με την πιθανοτητα οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου να αυξηθουν περαιτερω). (β) Να κατεβω στις 2200- 2250 με ιδια μακρος (και μετα ομοιως ότι γραφω στην παραπανω παρενθεση καθως για μενα αυτος είναι ο στοχος). (γ) Να μεινω στις 2500 και να το παω σε 35/15/50. 
το τελευταιο μου είναι πιο ελκυστικο αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει κατι να μου προσφερει, καθως είναι πολύ λεπτα τα νουμερα και πρεπει να μια σκυλι (και δεν νομιζω να το επιθυμω).

Την τελευταια παρενθεση παρεβλεψε την αν δωσεις απαντηση/ εικασια. Ειπαμε, ετσι για την κουβεντα. Το πιο πιθανο όπως θελω είναι η ζωη να με κρατησει απασχολημενο με πιο σημαντικα πραγματα.


Αν με ρωτησει καποιος πως νοιωθω γενικα μεσα στη μερα μου, με αυτή τη διατροφη και προπονηση θα πω οχι μονο καλυτερα από τα  20 μου αλλα και καλυτερα από τα 25 μου.
Πιο συγκεκριμενα


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 





> επισης, νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ιδιαιτερα καρποφωρο να το πω, μετα απο κανα 6 μηνο ή χρονο ή οποτε βρεθει καποιος σε παρατεταμενο πλατω που καμια μεθοδο δε δουλευει (deloading, αυξηση του προπονητικου ογκου, αυξηση των θερμιδων) η τετρ μεθοδος να αλλαχτει σε straight sets πχ 8-15χ4 ή 5-10χ6 με την αυξηση των κιλων να γινεται οταν με τα χ κιλά βγουν οι 60 συνολικες επαναληψεις.



Ευχαριστω, όταν ερθει η ωρα και εχω καποια απορια θα ρωτησω.


Να αναφερω κατι τελευταιο. Οι γνωστικες δομες των ανθρωπων είναι πολύ δυσκολο να αλλαξουν (α ρε Piaget!). Βλεπετε ειμαστε ιδιαιτερα επιμονοι.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> αυτό έκανα εγώ εξαρχής επειδή βαριόμουν να προσθέτω λίγα λίγα κιλά στη μπάρα. αν κατάλαβα καλά και λέμε το ίδιο. πχ έβαζα στη μπάρα 60 κιλά για πιέσεις στήθους και στόχευα σε 8 σετ των 4 επαναλήψεων. στα 2 τελευταία δε βγαίναν 4. την επόμενη φορά πάλι 8χ4. όταν βγουν και στα 8 4 επαν. τότε πάμε στα 9 σετ κι έτσι μέχρι τα 15, οπότε και βάζουμε πχ 70 κιλά και στοχεύουμε πάλι σε 8χ4 κλπ κλπ
> καλά τα λέω;


σωστος το ιδιο λεμε. Νομιζω οτι η διαφορα ειναι οτι με τη μεθοδο τετρ, "χτυπας" κιλα πιο ψηλα στη σκαλα της % 1ρμ κ αυτο φερνει ΚΝΣ προσαρμογες και οφελη δυναμης. Ωστοσο, νομιζω οτι η μεθοδο με τα στρειτ σετς οπως αυτη που περιγραφεις εχει πιο γρηγορα υπερτροφικα αποτελεσματα, αν τα συνδυασεις και τα δυο σε 2 μηνες το ενα 2 μηνες το αλλο, μενει να δουμε τι θα βγει.




> Κάπως έτσι είναι τα προγράμματα του Hepburn


Το μονο που ξερω για τον κο Hepburn ειναι αυτα 

http://www.myosynthesis.com/workouts...pburn-routines
http://chaosandpain.blogspot.gr/2011...a1441cd5112437

επιπλεον εχω να απαντησω στο...  :01. Wink: , αυτο  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

ωραιο σχολιο... μι λαικ 

Φιλε μου αβερατζουλη ευχαριστω πολυ για το κειμενο σου, παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον, σε εσενα λειτουργει καλυτερα απ οτι σ εμενα, ισως γιατι το εκανα πολυ καιρο και πριν απο αυτο πηγαινα τις επαν 5-3-1 νο γρινδινγ ρεπς, βουλγαρικη με 4-6 προπ/εβδ οπως το αρθρο του Π-Μαν

Τωρα για τις επιλογες, δε ξερω τι να σου πω πραγματικα. Το μονο που κοβει βολτες αυτη την περιοδο στο κεφαλι μου ειναι το "psmf" "psmf" "psmf", πολυ φαι ή οχι και τοσο πολυ αλλα περισσοτερο, και τις επομενες μερες "psmf"..."psmf" που ουσιαστικα ειναι κατι σε ρεκομπ, αναλογα ποσο ψηλα ειναι το 'πολυ φαι".

αυτο το χεις δει?  http://www.precisionnutrition.com/in...asting/summary, για καποιο λογο ο συνδυασμος eat stop eat kai leangains με ισως ενα 40ωρο καθε 2 εβδ, δειχνει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## aepiskeptis

ααα κι οταν λες καρφι φαστεδ

πας νηστικος, νο βσαα, νο γλουταμινη, νο ιντρα σεικ? φαστεδ=φαστεδ και μετα απο ποση ωρα τρως?

----------


## average_joe

το λινκ το χω δει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τπτ τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:  (δες το αλλο που σου στειλα και ασε τις χαζομαρες. cultιλικι  :01. Smile: )

παντως απο τα συφραζομενα καταλαβαινω 24ωρο+ νηστεια. το κανω καμια 6ασι βδομαδες τωρα τις κυριακες που θα παω για μπανιο κτλ και δεν θελω να αγχωνομαι με φαι. γυρναω και τρωω γευμα p+f. 

νομιζω οτι ο cnp σε εχει επηρεασει ασχημα οσον αφορα το psmf  :01. Mr. Green: 

ναι οπως τα λες, οχι bcaa ενω μου χαν μπει ιδεες κτλ (γλουταμινη? ινττα σεικ?  :01. Razz:  σορρυ δεν τα κανα ποτε)
τωρα πριν την προπο εχω 2γρ alcar, 200mg καφεινη και αλλους δυο καφεδες.


γυρναω και τρωω. το μεταπροπονητικο shake το χω κοψει κανα εξαμηνο, την πρωτεινη σε σκονη την τρωω στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα ολα μαζι. μεσα στην επομενη ωρα γινονται αυτα απο τη στιγμη που αφησω κατω τα βαρη (οπως λεγαμε παλια με το που αφησεις τα βαρη κατω πιες πρωτεινη εεεεεεεε το αντιθετο). αλλα πρωτα μια γερη δοση νικοτινης να ισιωσω  :01. Mr. Green: 

παντως αυτο που βλεπω τωρα για την προπο και τη διατροφη σε αυτες τις θερμιδες να αναφερω οτι οταν κανω 6η προπο, δεν ακολουθω καποιο χαρτακι απλα κανω κατι καινουργιο.
π.χ. πριν 4 βδομαδες ηταν bear complex, την προηγουμενη ηταν deadlift μεχρι 2πλες επαναληψεις για pr στα 2RM και αυτη ηταν το πρωτοκολλο απο linda του crossfit αλλα για 4*5 και 1*10 το τελευταιο (λεγοντας πρωτοκολλο εννοω οπως καθοριζουν σε αυτο τα κιλα που θα βαλεις σε καθε ασκηση). τι βλεπω πανω σε αυτο...

παρα το οτι η μερα ειναι low carb medium fat καταληγω μεσα στο τελος της να τρωω οτι να ναι. σημερα π.χ. ειχε παραπανω φαγητο που ηταν πρωτεινη σε σκονη και μια σοκολατα 150gr 81%.
τι θελω να πω με αυτο.
μου φαινεται κατι τετοιες προπο που γινονται για χαβαλε τραβανε πολυ ενεργεια στο τελος.
μηπως ηρθε ωρα για recarb/ refeed?

----------


## aepiskeptis

εισαι διατροφικος αποστατης ενας αληθινος επαναστατης  κυνηγημενος απο το κατεστημενο  :01. Mr. Green: 
και σου αρεσει εεεεεε

(τι ζημια ειναι το λινκ ρε φιλε..... :03. Thumb up: )


ο εατ στοπ εατ ειναι πιο χαλαρος κ εχει 24ωρες οποτε σου ρθει δλδ σταματας Δευτ στις 18.00 ξανατρως τριτη στις 18.00, ο λεανγκεινς οχι οτι τον ακολουθησα και ποτε πιστα, ειναι πιο δομημενος και περιοριστικος, 40 ωρες δεν υπαρχουν σε κανενα προτοκολ, 36 υπαρχουν αλλα δε νομιζω οτι απευθυνεται σε ασκουμενους/αθλητες

----------


## average_joe

την 24ωρη τη βγαζω χαλαρα αρκει να χεις κατι να ασχοληθεις...

ολα τα αλλα πανε στην υπερβολη/ εκκεντρικοτητα που θα λεγε και ενας φιλος  :01. Smile: 

οχι οτι η 24ωρη δεν φανταζει τετοια, αλλα γινεται.

περι επαναστασης κτλ, νομιζω οτι ο καθενας πρεπει καποια στιγμη να βρει τη χρυση τομη αν θελει να χει διαρκεια και να μην γινεται αντικοινωνικος για το φαι. εννοειται οτι τα χω κανει και για καμποσα χρονια αλλα διορθωνομαι. η ζωη απαιτει να μαστε απασχολημενοι με πιο σοβαρα πραματα.

εμενα ετσι με χει βολεψει απιστευτα καλα.

----------


## ippokratis

> σωστος το ιδιο λεμε. Νομιζω οτι η διαφορα ειναι οτι με τη μεθοδο τετρ, "χτυπας" κιλα πιο ψηλα στη σκαλα της % 1ρμ κ αυτο φερνει ΚΝΣ προσαρμογες και οφελη δυναμης. Ωστοσο, νομιζω οτι η μεθοδο με τα στρειτ σετς οπως αυτη που περιγραφεις εχει πιο γρηγορα υπερτροφικα αποτελεσματα, αν τα συνδυασεις και τα δυο σε 2 μηνες το ενα 2 μηνες το αλλο, μενει να δουμε τι θα βγει.


η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην αρχή είχα ξεκινήσει με τη μέθοδο τετρ , όμως το όλο βάζε-βγάλε κιλά με νευρίαζε.και άντε πες για την πρώτη άσκηση εντάξει,αλλά και στη 2η,δεν την πάλευα,άσε που σε κάτι έλξεις-βυθίσεις λύσε-δέσε ζώνη για αυξομείωση κιλών απαπα( ναι το ξέρω είμαι τεμπελάκος).

οπότε μετά πήγα στην μέθοδο με τα στρειτ σετς και είδα την υγειά μου.και επίσης είδα αυτό που λες, τη μεγαλύτερη υπερτροφία που έχω δει ποτέ πάνω μου.έκανα περίπου 4 μήνες σερί αυτό το πρόγραμμα και έμεινα έκπληκτος.αν και με κούραζε πολύ γιατί είχα και τη δουλειά και έκανα και μέρες με πολύ ελαφριά προπόνηση,είδα τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα που έχω δει από τότε που ασχολούμαι.

και μετά ήρθε ο στρατός όπου σε περίπου 4 μήνες είμαι ήδη 7-8 κιλά κάτω,αλλά περίμενα πολύ χειρότερη εικόνα από αυτή που έχω.

οπότε εγώ δηλώνω φανατικός αυτής της μεθόδου και ήδη σχεδιάζω ασκήσεις/κιλά/σετς/ρεπς για όταν επιστρέψω στα βάρη!

----------


## ippokratis

> Κάπως έτσι είναι τα προγράμματα του Hepburn


η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν τον γνώριζα μέχρι να δω το ποστ του αεπισκέπτη με τα λινκς.
πάντως απ ότι βλέπω είναι προσανατολισμένος καθαρά στη δύναμη.
εγώ βάζω λίγες επαναλήψεις παραπάνω,παίζω μεταξύ 4 και 6 γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και η υπερτροφία.

----------


## aepiskeptis

ναι γενικα συμφωνω η τετρ για weighted dips/chins/ο,τι δεν ειναι μπαρα, ειναι ο,τι πιο χρονοβορο μπορεις να κανεις, περισσοτερο ωρα πηγαινεις περα δωθε ή βαζεις βγαζεις. και καλα οτι εισαι πιο ψηλα στα % 1ρμ, στα χαμηλα ειναι βαρεμαρα.

τωρα για το στρατο μη στεναχωριεσαι, δες το ως ευκαιρια να ξαναφτιαξεις το σωμα σου απτην αρχη οταν απολυθεις.

εγω μπηκα 77 κιλα και στα 65 σταματησα να ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια του φαρμακειου εκει στον εξωτικο Μπε Μπε που ημουν, πρεπει να πηγα και πιο κατω, αλλα δε ξερω ποσα. Και μετα ηρθε ο χειμωνας και το μπιπγαλακτομπουρεκο και πηγα 82-85 η χαρα του μπουλουκου, καπου στα 78 απολυθηκα.

τα ρουτινσ ειναι παουερ/παμπ τα παουερ ειναι κυριως σετς χ 1 με γραμμικη περιοδικοτητα, τα παμπ ειναι σετς χ 12-15 αν θυμαμαι καλα, περιοδικοτητα δε θυμαμαι, τα λινκ δε θα κοιταω βαριεμαι  :01. ROFL:  μαλλον δουλευε γι αυτον, οποτε νομιζω το παιρνω σπιτι μηνυμα ειναι βρες τι δουλευει πανω σου σημερα, κι αν σταματησει να δουλευει αυριο, βρες πως να το αλλαξεις για να ξαναδουλεψει.

καλο υπολοιπο, οταν με το καλο απολυθεις, ο,τι ιδεα εχεις, τροποποιηση/προσαρμογη αν θες προσθεσε τη εδω, τνχ

----------


## marvin

:01. Unsure: Δεν θα πω ψεματα..προσπαθησα να το διαβασω.... :01. Unsure: δηλαδη το διαβασα αλλα καπου το εχασα!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## aepiskeptis

που το εχασες? να το φτιαξουμε, γιατι μαλλον εγραφα τρεχοντας παλι

----------


## marvin

> που το εχασες? να το φτιαξουμε, γιατι μαλλον εγραφα τρεχοντας παλι


Βασικα δεν φταις εσυ..χρησιμοποιητε ορολογιες που δεν τις κατεχω,αν και με ενδιαφερει να μαθαινω!!Εκει που παω να πιασω το νοημα ..πεφτει μια στο τραπεζι..και ''χανομαι''!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

marvin δε γλυτωνεις  :01. Smile: 

αυτο το "Βασικα δεν φταις εσυ" καπου τοχω ξανακουσει....  ακολουθει το "θελω να μεινω μονη μου"

λεγε Μαρβιν

----------


## marvin

[QUOTE=aepiskeptis;532235]Την προσαρμογη του ΚΝΣ ο Βροζ την οριζει ως σκοτεινοι καιροι (dark times) (ασχετο... οταν αρχισα να νιωθω τι εννουσε μου ειχε κολλησει για αρκετο καιρο το στοιχακι dark skies were beating me down, with shadows of deceit, slashing at trust til it forever bleeds, with doubts, with pain,  with trust, is pain . when u think of me in your multidimensional mind, try and wash the evil from your mind and open it .... "story to tell" RIP Chuck

στα back off sets βρηκα οτι τα ladders sets κ τα waves για τις 6 ηταν πιο ΚΝΣ φρενντλι απ οτι τα στρειτ

αν το ακολουθησεις οπως το χω στο σταδιακο και λαου λαου ανεβασμα των κιλων υπαρχει ενας χρυσος κανονας οπως τον εγραψε ο ΠΜαν no grinding reps, οταν αρχιζει η κινηση και δε "ρεει"-κολλαει ήρθε η στιγμη να σταματησεις το ανεβασμα,  http://www.myosynthesis.com/observat...ength-training

o λογος που του αλλαξα τα φωτα του προγραμματος ειναι οτι τα ποδια μου (μαζι με την οποια γεννετικη προδιαθεση εχουν) αρχισαν να ξεχωριζουν πολυ απ το υπολοιπο σωμα, γι αυτο κ η ατακα "καλα εσυ μονο ποδια κανεις? ή αρση βαριστας εισαι? οποτε σε βλεπω κανεις ποδια, αλλα πανω δεν εισαι αναπτυγμενος κτλ ) (ελπιζω να εννουσε οτι πανω δεν ειμαι τοσο αναπτυγμενος, οσο κατω)

ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι αν με τα ποδια λειτουργει τοσο καλα, ισως με μια κυκλικη μεταθεση της πρωτης ασκησης να λειτουργησει και για το υπολοιπα μερη οπως εκανε, ο λογος που εβαλα την μαχ χ6 @ ψ κιλα @ 10 λεπτα ηταν οτι οι προπονησεις καποιες φορες ξεφευγαν σε χρονο, επιπλεον λειτουργει πολυ καλα σε ο,τι αφορα το πρηξιμο και ηθελα να ανεβω και στις 6 ρεπς που δεν ειχα κανει πολυ καιρο.

Σε κανα 2-3 μηνο θα το γυρισω σε  bulgarian by the book και μετα θελω να δοκιμασω καποια παραλλαγη αλλα simmons θα δουμε...




Ενα τυπικο παραδειγμα.... :01. Unsure: 



 :02. Welcome:

----------


## aepiskeptis

ενα τυπικο παραδειγμα....
ark skies were beating me down, with shadows of deceit, slashing at trust til it forever bleeds, with doubts, with pain, with trust, is pain . when u think of me in your multidimensional mind, try and wash the evil from your mind and open it .... "story to tell" RIP Chuck

αυτο ειναι τραγουδι αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSd26QDFnbA


την προσαρμογη του ΚΝΣ ο Βροζ την οριζει ως σκοτεινοι καιροι (dark times)  John Broz προπονητης αρσης βαρων, ακολουθει τη "βουλγαρικη σχολη" περισσοτερα εδω 

http://www.myosynthesis.com/workouts...style-training
http://www.myosynthesis.com/observat...ength-training   παρατηρησεις του Π-ΜΑΝ (Π-ΜΑν ειναι ο Ματ Περιμαν, γνωστος σε καποια φορουμς)
http://bretcontreras.com/2011/07/obs...uatting-daily/   παρατηρησεις του Βρετ Κοντρερας (αλλος γνωστος σε καποια φορουμς, γραφει στο Τ-Νατιον κ αλλου, (σ.σ. ξεκινα απο εδω αν θες, ειναι πιο "εντυπωσιακη" η εισαγωγη εχει κατι βιντεακια κτλ)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...2395951&page=1  ερωτησεις-απαντησεις απο τον Βροζ στο ββ.κομ

περισσοτερα δε θυμαμαι ο CnP εχει εμβολιμα διαφορα πραγματα σε αρκετα αρθρα του (CnP chaosandpain.blogspot)

τι ειναι σκοτεινοι καιροι? αν αρχισεις να κανεις squat με μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα (οποια ασκηση κανεις, παγκο, πιεσεις πανω απτο κεφαλι) πχ απο 1 φορα ανα εβδ πας στις 4, δημιουργουνται καποιες "επιπτωσεις" οπως τα DOMS για τους μυς, παραδειγμα αυξημενη εφιδρωση μεσα στη μερα, εντονοτατα DOMS, δε μπορεις να κοιμηθεις, σε παιρνει ο υπνος και ξυπνας με ταχυκαρδια, δε μπορεις να ξυπνησεις, κτλ 
Αλλο παραδειγμα, οταν τα κιλα εχουν ανεβει πας να μπεις κατω απο τη μπαρα και δε θελεις να μπεις να κανεις την επαναληψη, εχεις ταχυκαρδια πριν μπεις, αντιμετωπιζεις με δεος τα κιλα κτλ
Ολα αυτα τα οριζει ως περιοδο προσαρμογης του ΚΝΣ και τα λεει σκοτεινοι καιροι, μετα απο ενα διαστημα 2-3 εβδ προσαρμοζεσαι και περνανε ολα.   

back off sets=τα σετ που κανεις μετα την προσπαθεια με τα μαξ κιλα της ημερας πχ τετρ2= ξεκινας με 70 κιλα κανεις 2 επαν, βαζεις 75 κανεις 2 επαν, 80, 85, 90, 95, 100, 105, 107.5, 110 και στα 110 βγαζεις 1 επαναληψη, λες στα κιλα αυτα δεν εβγαλα 2 επαν οποτε οριζεις τα μαχ κιλα της ημερας να ειναι τα 107.5. Για να αυξησεις τον προπονητικο ογκο, προσθετεις σετς πχ 3χ3 σε τι κιλα? σε καποιο ποσοστο των 107.5 πχ 80%χ107.5

ladders sets βαζεις πες 100 κιλα, 1 σετ 1 επαν, 2 σετ 2 επαν, κτλ (ή οσες επαν θες  1 σετ 10 επαν, 2 σετ 12, 3 σετ 14 επαν (σε καθε σετ προσθετεις επαναληψεις κρατωντας τα κιλα ιδια) στο σετ που δε βγηκαν οι επαν που ειχες ορισει, ειτε "κατεβαινεις" τη "σκαλα" οπως την ανεβηκες, ειτε ξαναρχιζεις να την ανεβαινεις 1 σετ 1 επαν κτλ

waves sets  οριζεις επαν πες 4 και κανεις 4 επαν για 80 κιλα, 4 επαν για 100 κιλα (κυμα 4 επαν 80-100 κιλα). Κανεις οσα κυματα θες. Πχ 3 κυματα των 10 επαν για 75-90 κιλα.

grinding reps η επαναληψη που βγαινει με το ζορι, παλευεις με τα κιλα.

ο,τι εγραψα γρηγορα, να το ξαναγραψω καπως καλυτερα (θα προσπαθησω τουλαχιστον  :01. Smile:  )

----------


## marvin

Απλα  :03. Bowdown: !!Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον κοπο που εκανες!!!Το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## aepiskeptis

μαχ κιλα της ημερας

ας υποθεσουμε οτι κανεις Δευ-Παρ καθε μερα, τα μαχ κιλα της δευτ ειναι συνηθως διαφορετικα απο αυτα των επομ ημερων, εξου κ "μαχ κιλα της ημερας" και συνηθως τα μαχ κιλα της εβδ ειναι αυτα της Πεμπ (τουλαχιστον σε εμενα, στον Π-μαν ηταν της Παρασκευης)

στους πιο αδβανσεδ λιφτερς, κανουν  συνεχομενες μερες μεχρι τα μαχ κιλα της ημερας να ειναι grinding rep(s) στο 80% της συνηθης μαχ (συνηθη μαχ κιλα= τα κιλα + - 5 που κανει)

----------


## aepiskeptis

ααα

επειδη η αναζητηση gpp ειτε βγαζει κατι κυκλικα, ειτε κατι φαρμερς κτλ

για τα παιδια που εστειλαν πμ και ρωτησαν

αρχικα μια ιστορια... :01. Razz: 

τελευταια μου τυχαινει το εξης, διαβαζω κατι, ο,τιδηποτε ακομα και συνταγες μαγειρικης, δεν καταλαβαινω τι λεει ακριβως, τι περιγραφεται, πως θα εκτελεστει και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα κανω κατι στο αντιστοιχο θεμα, οταν μετα απο καιρο ξαναδιαβαζω αυτο που δεν ειχα καταλαβει, ανακαλυπτω οτι εχω ενσωματωσει, εκτελεσει, γραψει, μαγειρεψει, κατι που μοιαζει, αλλα το χω προσαρμοσει, ετσι στην περιπτωση του

max sets x 6 reps @ 10'

φαινεται οτι ακολουθησα αυτη τη λογικη και την προσαρμοσα, το περιεργο ειναι οτι το αρθρο αυτο τοχα διαβασει στα μεσα του 2009 και δεν ειχα καταλαβει και πολλα, ουτε ειχα επιμεινει, καθως εκεινη την περιοδο εκανα κατι εντελως διαφορετικο

http://chaosandpain.blogspot.gr/2009...3b22f75da70e70


Υ.Γ. αβερατζουλη δεν εχεις παραπονο βαζω αναφορες σιγα σιγα ε?

----------


## average_joe

αν υπαρχουν καλες ειναι :01. Smile: 

αν δεν υπαρχουν τοτε παμε διαισθητικα 
-ζεις
-ζω
-οποτε καλα παει συνεχιζουμε  :01. Mr. Green: 

καλα ειναι και τα farmers για gpp, τα χω μια μερα που κανω leg curl γιατι οχι?

να σε πω το χεις δοκιμασει σε υποθερμιδικη?

γιατι τωρα τελευταια που κινουμαι και καλα χαμηλα καταληγω να κανω ογκο  :01. Razz: 

υ.γ. το recarb που χω αρχισει αυτη τη βδομαδα με χει καταστρεψει!

----------


## aepiskeptis

τι εννοεις υποθερμιδικα?

πως οριζεται το υποθερμιδικα? 


τα φαρμερς δεν ειναι καλα, ειναι π.ο.ν.ο.σ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## average_joe

και κ.α.ο.υ.σ  :01. Mr. Green: 

να το παμε με τη θερμοδυναμικη?  :01. Razz: 

(παλι off ειμαστε... :01. Mr. Green: )

αν θεωρησουμε οτι πριν απο 15 βδομαδες ειχα συντηρηση με αυτη την ασκηση και δεδομενης ιδιας δραστηριοτητας τα 3000, μετα πεφτω βαθμιαια στα 2250- 2500.
υποθετω οτι για αυτες τις θερμιδες δεν εχω φτασει σε "νεα" ισορροπια και κατι τετοιο εδειχνε και η ζυγαρια.

για παμε πες να κανουμε καμια κουβεντα.

τα farmers ωραια ειναι τα κανω με straps ομως.
τι λες?

----------


## aepiskeptis

οπως θες, μαλλον χωρις.

με τη θερμοδυναμικη να το παμε.


δλδ οριζεις μια ημερησια προσληψη χ θερμιδων και λες με ορισμενη δραστηριοτητα σε 1 εβδ,  συμφωνα με τη ζυγαρια ειναι υποθερμιδικες, ε?


οχι δεν το χω κανει ποτε ετσι.

το κανω παντα. 1 γευμα πριν, 1 γευμα μετα. τρωω οσο θελω.


Υ.Γ. τι "οφφ"? εγω το ανοιξα το θεμα, ο,τι θελω γραφω

----------


## average_joe

ναι αυτο που λες.

υποθετω πως δεν το κανεις ετσι καθως δεν ζυγιζεις και τρως κατα βουληση.

πιο κοντα δηλ. στο "observations..." που αναφερει οτι τρωω περισσοτερο και παω προς το leaner, ναι πασο προσεχως απο σεπτεμβρη αν πανε καλα τα πραματα, ειμαι υγιης κτλ θα το δοκιμασω και θα το μιλησουμε.

αλλα μπορει και να μην λες αυτο οποτε σε ακουω

στο υ.γ. σε πειραζω απο παλιοτερη αναφορα

----------


## aepiskeptis

με πειραζεις εεε?  

τα φαρμερς χωρις στραπς! εεεεεεετσι.  :01. ROFL: 


ναι καπως ετσι το παω. τρωω οσο θελω, βαζω προτεραιοτητα σε κρεατα, ψαρια, γιαουρτι-σκονη πρωτεινων, και κανω κυκλο (αν βγαινει) υδατ με λιπος.

και καπου αλλου που χα γραψει πσμφ, δεν εννουσα απαραιτητα σεικ νταιετ ή τη συνταγη του μακντοναλντ.

αν σε μια μερα φας 250γρ πρωτεινη, 70 γρ λιπος και 30-50 γρ υδατ, πρωτεινη "αυστηρα" μου κανει, δεν ειναι, αλλα και μαλλον δε χρειαζεται να ειναι, τουλαχιστον αυτο νομιζω

----------


## average_joe

ο κυκλος βγαινει αλλα με μεγαλη διαφορα αναμεσα στα δυο (υδατ λιπη).

ειδωμεν για το κατα βουληση θα ενημερωσω 


τι λες "δεν ειναι, αλλα και μαλλον δε χρειαζεται να ειναι"? :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

αρχικα, αν ο,τι κανεις μεχρι τωρα "δουλευει" και δε σε "προβληματιζει"/ενοχλει ψυχολογικοπνευματικα δε βρισκω λογο να το αλλαξεις


τι λες "δεν ειναι, αλλα και μαλλον δε χρειαζεται να ειναι"?


e.g.

1ο γευμα 300γρ σολομο, 200γρ κοτα στηθος
2ο γευμα 200 γρ σολομο, 300 γρ κοτα στηθος, 1 κεδακι κοττατζ

το παραπανω προφανως δεν ειναι psmf, αλλα ποιος χρειαζεται να κανει psmf? και τι θα προσφερει σε καποιον που ειναι στο 10%, που δε θα το προσφερει μια προσεγμενη επιλογη συστασης γευματων? Θα τον "κατεβασει" πιο γρηγορα ισως, δλδ αντι να παει στο 8% σε 2 μηνες θα παει σε 3 εβδ? ε και?

----------


## aepiskeptis

υπαρχουν διαφορα σχηματα που συνηθως το χανουν στη περιοδικοτητα και ο ασκουμενος (κυριως οταν το φτιαχνει μονος του το προγ) μπαινει πολυ γρηγορα σε βαρια κιλα και το ΚΝΣ "πεταει ελατηρια" "δεξια κ αριστερα"

οποτε ή καντε το οπως ειναι γραμμενο παρακατω ή το πολυ πολυ οπου bench->military press, deadlift->weighted chin up κυριως ετσι το τρεχω εγω, αλλα πριν του αλλαξετε τα φωτα καντε το οπως ειναι.

τνκ γιου

πνευματικα διακαιωματα, οριτζιναλ ποστερας

Doc.Sust  (hell yeaaaaah)

routine is called german block training or the 3x3. program is 3days a wk one day of rest seperating each day. mon, wed , fri or tues thurs sat. etc. program is 8 wks.
1st 4 wks every day you squat press and deadlift. no auxillary work is needed due to the amount of core lifts you are doing(sounds odd, but it works!!!)
wk 1 58% squat 5 sets 5 reps ,8 sets of 6 reps in the press ,and dead 5 sets of 5
wk 2 60% same rep scheme
wk3 62%
wk4 64%

wk 5-8 are diferent, here is where the fun begins.

wk 5 monday squat 80% 2 sets of 1, press 6 sets of 4 60%, dead 3 sets of 3 60%

wed squat 60% 3s of 3r, press 80% 2 sets of 1 rep, dead 3sets of 3 60%

fri squat 60% 3s of 3r, press 6 sets of 4 reps 60%, dead 2 sets of 1 80%

wk 6 follow last wks same rep scheme, still use 60% for the lighter speed days, and 85% for your max effort days on squat, press and dead.

wk 7 90% for max efort exerises, still 60% for the dynamic or speed exercises

wk 8 95% for max efort exerises, still 60% for the dynamic or speed exercises

sets and reps are the same from wks 5-8 and the days exercises are the same. after wk 8, take a wk of lifting off and the following wk max out. then use you new max numbers and you can do the program again, this type of training can be done year round. back to back to back.....etc.

to start take your current max numbers,add 20 pounds to your current squat max, 10 to your press , and 15 to the deadlift and use the percentages from these numbers to figure out what weights you will use.

side note, this works great for peaking for a meet. also feel free to try chains, bands, board presses, sumo or conventional, deads. you can rotate execises per day just like west side does"conjugate method" especially with the speed/dynamic effort exercises and all the exercises in the first 4 wks. pick one per day!!!! for example dont do half your presses with boards and the flip over to bands for the last few sets. if you want to do boards, do just boards for the entire day. then the next work out day, you can do all bands and so and so on. this is a template, you can fill in the blanks yourself. the program was intended for straight weight, but it can be done using todays new resistance methods. accomadate for band and chain weight and lower the straight weight percentage by 10, 15 or 20 %. if using board presses, rack presses, partiial squats and deadllifts, add 10,15. or 20% to the straight weight numbers. don't alter the max effort percentages or exercises for this program!!!!! do them the way you would max out or the form and technique you would use in a contest.
if you must do some auxillary exercises, be my guest,keep them light and brief, no high volume or heavy resistance, you will get enough from doing the three major lifts 3 times a wk. confused? just ask.

Phase I- Weeks 1-4 - High Volume Phase: By doing a lot of sets and reps you will reach a high volume during phase I. This set and rep scheme builds muscle mass, strength and helps to improve your coordination and technique on each of the competition lifts.


Summary: Phase I Day l
squat: 5-8x5
bench: 6-8x6
deadlift: 5-8x5 Day 2
squat: 5-8x5
bench: 6-8x6
deadlift: 5-8x5 Day 3
squat: 5-8x5
bench: 6-8x6
deadlift: 5-8x5

Summary: Phase II Day l
squat: 3x3
bench: 5x4
deadlift: 1-2x1 Day 2
squat: 3x3
bench: 1-2x1
deadlift: 3x3 Day 3
squat: 1-2x1
bench: 5x4
deadlift: 3x3

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Παρα πολυ ωραιο προγραμμα το οποιο ξεφευγει απο τα καθημερινα ββ σπλιτς......προς το παρον λεω να αρχισω το SS....αφου το τελειωσω θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα..!

----------


## aepiskeptis

straight sets  and sh*t random thoughts


νομιζω οτι εχουμε δυο επιλογες

Α. αστα να γινονται χαοτικα και ατακτα 
δλδ?

οριζουμς σετς χ ρεπσ πχ 5-10χ6 και κανουμε με καθορισμενο φορτιο μεχρι να βγει το 10χ6 (αυτο που λεγαμε πιο πισω με τον Ιπποκρατη)

Το πιο (βαλε ενα επιθετο που να σου αρεσει) επιχειρημα που μπορ να σκεφτ ειναι οτι η δυναμη και ακολουθως κ η υπερτροφια δεν ακολουθουν  γραμμικη χρονικη εξελιξη, δεν αυξανεται καμια απο τη δυο σε σταθερο ρυθμο καθε εβδ/μηνα/χρονο, αλλα περισσοτερο κανουν αλματα, κολλαμε και ξαφνικα μπαπ περναμε ενα φραγμα και ξανακολλαμε σε αυτο και μετα κολλαμε σε ενα επομενο. 

Β. βαλτους μια δομη
Β1. σταθερα σετς χ αυξηση των επαναληψεων ανα προπονηση, οταν το καθορισμενο σχημα συμπληρωνεται
πχ 10χ2, 10χ3, 10χ4, 10χ5, 10χ6 => αυξηση κιλων => 10χ2 κτλ  αν το 10χ4 βγεο 8χ4 και 2χ2 στην επομενη προπονηση ξανακανεις 10χ4 (αυτο σημαινει το "οταν το καθορισμενο σχημα συμπληρωνεται).

Β2. αυξηση τν σετς ανα προπονηση, οταν το καθορισμενο σχημα συμπληρωνεται χ σταθερες επαναληψεις
πχ  4χ6, 6χ6, 8χ6, 10χ6 => αυξηση κιλων => 4χ6 κτλ


Γ. η ιδεα η ασκηση 3 να γινεται σε καθορισμενο χρονο, για καποιο λογο ειναι πολυ πολυ τζαματη, αλλα δε θα το εκανα και στις 1 και 2, εκτος και αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται περισσοτερο για καρδιοαναπνευστικη αντοχη.

----------


## average_joe

> Γ. η ιδεα η ασκηση 3 να γινεται σε καθορισμενο χρονο, για καποιο λογο ειναι πολυ πολυ τζαματη, αλλα δε θα το εκανα και στις 1 και 2, εκτος και αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται περισσοτερο για καρδιοαναπνευστικη αντοχη.


το κανω 2- 3 φορες την εβδομαδα το συγκεκριμενο στην ασκηση 1 ή 2 καθως δεν εχω για αυτο το μηνα squat rack στη διαθεση μου και ετσι αναγκαστικα για ποδια βαζω μονο cleans καθημερινα (6 φορες).

το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να ανεβασω κιλα αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι συνηθως ειμαι κομματια, οποτε το εχω σε αυτο το στυλ για να αυξανω το tut, τα σετ κτλ.

*εντιτ*. το 3x3 routine που ποσταρες παραπανω το εχεις για αλλαγη?

γιατι μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο (πιο βατο) στο χαρτι οσον αφορα την ενταση. εκτος αν ειναι για το ΚΝΣ που λες, αλλα γι αυτο δεν υπαρχουν και τα deload?

----------


## aepiskeptis

ναι αυτο λεω

οτι θα σε κανει κομματια, θα σε κανει και φετες μαλλον, αλλα θα κανεις προπονηση, θα τρως και θα κοιμασαι.

και ισως να αρχισεις να ξυπνας με ταχυπαλμιες μετα απο 2ωρες υπνο. 

Βεβαια τα παραπανω βασιζονται σε προσωπικες παρατηρησεις και ειναι πολυ πιθανο να φταιει η διατροφη, τα στιμς, η διαχειριση της ξεκουρασης, ο,τιδηποτε

πολυ ενδιαφερον ωστοσο, περιμενω σχολια στο τελος του μηνα


u have to love free guinea pigs  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

xa!
πειραματοζωο ε?
θα ζησω για να ενημερωσω  :01. Razz: , απλα τωρα το προγραμμα ειναι λιγο αναρχο γιατι η δουλεια προεχει.

----------


## aepiskeptis

το 3χ3 ηταν η αρχη των πάντων

το βρηκα καπου στα τελη του 2006, μεχρι τοτε ηξερα το 5χ5 αλλα το βαριομουν απιστευτα πολυ.

το 3χ3 ειναι απλουστατο ειναι αγωνιστηκο και παουερλιφτεραδικο κανεις σκουοτ, παγκο, αρση τελος
εχει γραμμικη περιοδικοτητα και κινεισαι στα τελικα του σταδια σε φορτια πανω απτο 95%


οποτε οταν μετα ειδα το βουλγαριαν να εχει φροντ σκουοτ, κλιν ν τζερκ, αρασε το βρηκα πολυ ενδιαφερον

απλα αλλαζει ο προπονητικος ογκος, καθως οι ασκησεις ειναι πιο εκρηκτικες και προκαλουν αλλες προσαρμογες

το εβαλα γιατι καπου εγραψα οτι το παραπανω προγραμμα ξεκινησε ως 3χ3 και εξελιχθηκε μεσα απο διαφορα αρθρα και πειραματισμους

αν κανεις δελοαδινγ καλως αν δεν κανεις ομως?

γι αυτο και το σχημα 10χ2,3,4,5,6 .  4,6,8,10χ6 ειναι καλη ιδεα, ακομα και αν μπορεις να βγαλεις 10χ4 . 6χ6 κατευθειαν μετα την αυξηση των κιλων αν κανεις 10χ2 (4χ6) αναγκαστικα κανεις και δελοαδινγ

----------


## ippokratis

> straight sets  and sh*t random thoughts


προσωπική επιλογή:
Α1.8-15χ4 μπροστινό σκουοτ
Α2.8-15χ4 μονόζυγο κλειστή λαβή
Α3.6-10χ6 πιέσεις πάγκο

Β1.8-15χ4 στρατιωτικές πιέσεις
Β2.8-15χ4 μπροστινό σκουοτ
Β3.6-10χ6 μονόζυγο ανοιχτή λαβή

Γ1.8-15χ4 μονόζυγο κλειστή λαβή
Γ2.8-15χ4 βυθίσεις δίζυγο
Γ3.6-10χ6 πίσω σκουοτ high bar

αυτό μέρα παρά μέρα.

στις ενδιάμεσες μέρες πάω και κάνω ότι μου αρέσει πιο πολύ,συνήθως τραπέζιους,δικέφαλα-πήχεις,γάμπες,κοιλιακούς,ώμους ελαφρά, σε όσα σετ/επαν/ μου έρθουν στο μυαλό,συνήθως δε μετράω καν!

ζω γι αυτό το πρόγραμμα ,την έχω καταβρεί!

----------


## aepiskeptis

ναι....... 


αυτα ειναι!!!!!!


ποσο απλο ε... ποσο ομορφο   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

Προγραμμα (4 εβδομαδες Mini cutting) 

a. 1. cleans, 2. bench, 3. Chins (+weight), 4. Lat. Delts, 5. abs
b. 1. bent over row, 2. cleans, 3. BtN MP, 4. bi’s, 5. abs
c. 1. Incline, 2. pull ups (+weight), 3. cleans, 4. tri’s, 5. calves
d. 1. cleans, 2. klokov, 3. rows, 4. db shrugs/ farmer’s, 5. abs
e. 1. chins (+weight),, 2. cleans, 3. dips (+weight), 4. s. delts, 5. abs
f. 1. MP, 2. high pulls, 3. cleans,, 4. cross over, 5. calves

συνολικα 23 προπο σε 4 εβδομαδες
μοτιβο (εκτος αν αναφερω παρακατω κατι αλλο).
1. 7*6
2. 7*6
3. gpp οπως πρωτο ποστ στο θεμα
4. 5*10
5. 5*10 (abs)- 30 (γαμπες)

Οσον αφορα τα cleans,
για εβδομαδες 1-2: τα cleans για 2 απο τις προπο a, b, d, e η ασκηση γινοταν σαν gpp (το ανωτερο που εφτασα ηταν 10 σετ )
εβδομαδα 3 πηγαν straight sets
εβδομαδα 4 πηγαν με προοδευτικη επιβαρυνση και καποια back off sets (max το ΣΒ* 6 επαν)

back off sets εμπαιναν και στις αλλες ασκησεις οπου εκρινα οτι χρειαζονταν επειδη π.χ. δεν εβγαζα τα ιδια κιλα με προηγουμενες προπο. Γενικα προσπαθουσα καθε φορα να κανω κατι παραπανω (κιλα ή σετ).

Διατροφη (Mini cutting).
Προερχομουν απο γερο εβδομαδιαιο υπερθερμιδικο recarb, οποτε κινηθηκα 30- 20- 50 αναλογιες p- c- f (2500 kcal) που ετεινε σε 35- 15- 50 οταν ετρωγα παραπανω επειδη εβλεπα οτι χρειαζοταν -για τις 3 εβδ-.
4η πηγε 35- 15- 50 στις 2000 kcal.
Προπο με αδειο στομαχι, μεσημεριανες ωρες, 2 γευματα τη μερα σε 7- 9 ωρες, μοιαζει με ΤΚD αλλα δεν ειναι καθως οτι υδατανθρακας ηταν στο 2ο (βραδυνο) γευμα. Εχασα 2 κιλα χωρις να εχω ζυγιστει μετα το τελος της εβδομαδας recarb (δηλ. Ηταν παραπανω με τα νερα που βαλα) και 2cm απο μεση.
All in all πηγε πολυ καλα, θεωρω πως δεν εχασα μαζα, στασιμοτητα υπηρξε στα κιλα εκτος των cleans.
Μια πολυ μικρη ενδειξη σε αυτο για τη μαζα, ειναι τα τεσταρισματα στο 1rm του squat (πλεον ειχα προσβαση σε rack) που εγιναν την 5η εβδομαδα πριν σπασω τη διαιτα που κινηθηκαν στα ιδια κιλα με πριν. Και νεο pr αμεσως μετα τα cheat του 15αυγουστου.
Sups. 2γρ alcar, καθε μερα εξτρα καφεινη, 400mg r- ala, 200mg CoQ10, 1gr C, whey isolate, fish oil. 

Παρατηρησεις/ διορθωσεις.
Τετοιου ειδους προπονησεις φαινεται να τραβανε περισσοτερη ενεργεια, με λιγα λογια χρειαζοταν ανα 3ημερο να τρωω παραπανω (εκτος της 4ης εβδομαδας που απλα εκανα υπομονη  :01. Mr. Green: ). Το 3ημερο δεν ηταν στανταρ, μπορει να πηγαινα 4 μερες κανονικα τη διατροφη και μετα 2 μερες να τρωγα παραπανω.
Τουλαχιστον για μενα δεν ειναι για παραπανω απο 4 εβδομαδες, η διατροφη που περιεγραψα (low carb/ υποθερμιδικη). 
Οι προπονησεις συνεχιστηκαν εβδομαδες 5- 6 (10 προπο) αλλα υπερθερμιδικα/ recarb, τα lifts βελτιωθηκαν, αλλα 6η εβδομαδα κουραστηκα αρκετα και παλι μου βγαλε θεμα σε αρθρωσεις (περασαν με 10ημερο off).
παλι για μενα και απο αυτα που ειδα και τις προηγουμενες 20 εβδομαδες που ετρεξα το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, οι προπο πρεπει να κρατανε για 5 εβδ. Και μετα να ακολουθει deload/ off (τα γραφω γιατι με βλεπω να ξανακανω τα ιδια λαθη  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: ). Ή απλα να πηγαινουν κατα βουληση και πως νοιωθω -οπως ειναι και το σωστο-.
το πλανο λεει επιστροφη σε ισοθερμιδικη με αναλογιες 25- 30- 45 (15- 20) για οσο παει και μετα παλι ενα mini cut. 
η προπο πανω κατω ιδια με σιγουρα 4, πιθανον και 5 προπο ανα εβδομαδα, αλλα αυτη τη φορα αφαιρωντας την μια απο τις 2 βοηθητικες.
Για τους στοχους μου δεν βρισκω λογο να υπαρχει και η αλλη.
Η if θα συνεχιστει, μου ελυσε τα χερια. Το ζυγισμα για αρχη επισης. 
dls δεν μπαινουν, περισσοτερο με αγχωνουν πλεον, παρα με ευχαριστουν.
Sups. Οτι δοκιμασα δοκιμασα, stick to basics (λεω εγω τωρα...) : βιταμινες, fish oil, εξτρα καφεινη οπου χρειαζεται και καμια κρεατινη (που σε τετοιο προγραμμα αντε να με βοηθησει στην 3η ασκηση, τεσπα).
Αν δεν υπαρξουν τραυματισμοι ή οτιδηποτε αλλο προβλεπω μεγαλεια!
υ.γ. Καταβολισα για να το γραψω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## loukiss

καλη συνεχεια.. :05. Weights:

----------


## 72K

Αυτό το 3Χ3 είναι το γνωστό Korte. 
Παρεμβαίνω κάνοντας την εξής διόρθωση που σε εμένα δούλεψε: Στη δεύτερη φάση την πρώτη μέρα, προτείνω deadlift 2Χ1 και την τρίτη το αντίστοιχο rep scheme για τα skwats για εύλογους λόγους.
Πάντως όποιος το επιχειρήσει θα βρεθεί πολές φορές να παραμιλάει στο γυμναστήριο και να αναρωτιέται για πιο λόγο άρχισε αυτή την τρέλα. Η ολοκλήρωση του είναι απίτευτα δύσκολο εγκεφαλικό επίτευγμα. Μετά το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα όλα τα υπόλοιπα, σε βαθμό δυσκολίας, είναι απλά παιδαριώδη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tyler_durden

επισκεπτη πες αλευρι,ο "χιτμαν" σε γυρευει.. :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome: 


ξερω οτι τις 5αρες τις θεωρεις καρντιο  :08. Turtle: ,αλλα αν μπορεις τσεκαρε και ριξε μια γνωμη..
τα κλινς θα τα κοψω..μαλλον δεν τα κανω οσο τεχνικα πρεπει γιατι δεν αισθανομαι να με πιανουν..

The two days:
A
Squat 3x5
Bench 3x5
Chins 15-20 total reps, add weight or use assisted.
Rows 3x5 SUPER STRICT.
Optional: Cable rows, 3x8 bicep work, 3x8 rear delt flyes, do this at your own discretion. If you don't feel like it, don't worry

B
Front squat 3x5
MP 3x5
Deadlifts 1x5
Optional: 15-20 reps of dips, 3x8 tricep work

συχνοτητα οση μου κ@βλωσει..για αρχη θα το παω 5 μερες και βλεπω..

----------


## aepiskeptis

καλως το αγορι μου   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 


*τα κλινσ μην τα κοψεις, hang τα κανεις?* 


μπα δε τις θεωρω καρντιο, αν το βαρος ειναι στο 85% της 1ρμ 

δε νομιζω οτι το λες καρντιο, ασε κανω και 6αρες τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:  παει εκφυλλιστικα  :01. Mr. Green: 


μια χαρα ειναι το προγρ, καντο και εξελιξε 'το στην πορεια "κοβοντας-ραβοντας" οπως σου παει καλυτερα

προσωπικα ισως να εκανα πιο βαρια chins και πιο ελαφρυα rows, αλλα αφου λες SUPER STRICT καντο οπως το χεις.

----------


## tyler_durden

6αρες;;;εισαι καλα φιλε;;μηπως εγινε τιποτα και ξεσπας εκει;; :01. Mr. Green: 


τα κλινς προσπαθω να τα κανω ετσι 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TlbDQUWs0s

αλλα κατι κανω λαθος..εχω προσπαθησει και με λιγοτερα κιλα απο 70%ρμ και παλι δεν το νιωθω..τι να σου πω..
πρωτη φορα θα επιχειρησω σκουοτ δυο μερες σερι,ελπιζω να μην παω βολτα στο σναπσιτι..δε θα πηγαινω σε εξαντληση,5αρες με κιλα που κανονικα εχω 6+1..με τα τσινς σκεφτομουν να το κανω οπως λες,weighted γιατι διαφορετικα τα βγαζω αερα πατερα..το ροου τμπαρ οσο πιο βαρια μπορω με αυστηρη τεχνικη..

αρχιζω και στο μηνα θα ποσταρω εδω εντυπωσεις

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Προγραμμα (4 εβδομαδες Mini cutting) 
> 
> a. 1. cleans, 2. bench, 3. Chins (+weight), 4. Lat. Delts, 5. abs
> b. 1. bent over row, 2. cleans, 3. BtN MP, 4. bi’s, 5. abs
> c. 1. Incline, 2. pull ups (+weight), 3. cleans, 4. tri’s, 5. calves
> d. 1. cleans, 2. klokov, 3. rows, 4. db shrugs/ farmer’s, 5. abs
> e. 1. chins (+weight),, 2. cleans, 3. dips (+weight), 4. s. delts, 5. abs
> f. 1. MP, 2. high pulls, 3. cleans,, 4. cross over, 5. calves
> 
> ...


πω πω  :03. Bowdown:   ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το feedback ωραια δουλεια!


 δ. *1. κλεανσ 2.κλοκοβ* 

δε την παλευεις ετσι  :01. ROFL: 

οχι σοβαρα τωρα, ελα πες τι πηρες  :01. Mr. Green: 

"Προπο με αδειο στομαχι, μεσημεριανες ωρες, 2 γευματα τη μερα σε 7- 9 ωρες"... "στασιμοτητα υπηρξε στα κιλα εκτος των cleans."

αυτα μαλλον συμφωνουν με κατι που ειχα γραψει παλιοτερα, το μεταφερω εδω για να υπαρχει




> απλα για να κανω ενα update στα περι νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει
> 
> απο 26/7-20/8 με 4-5 προπονησεις ανα εβδ, εκανα ενα γευμα ανα ημερα βραδινο, προσπαθουσα να φαω οσο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη μπορουσα, οσο περισσοτερο φαι μπορουσα και τα γευματα κρατουσαν γυρω στις 2 ωρες με κατι διαλειμματα, προσθεσης, ζεσταματος, αναμιξης, μαγειρεματος κτλ.
> 
> συμπερασματα.
> 
> Α. οι προπονησεις δεν εχαναν σε ενταση, αλλα κολλησαμε και δεν ειχαμε καμια προοδο, παρα ψιχουλακια.
> 
> Β. εχασα καποια μυικη μαζα, λογικο μια και ο στοχος ειναι να χασω βαρος. και λιγοτερο λιπος αποτι εχανα με τα 2 γευματα που εκανα πιο πριν, κι αυτο λογικο μια και τα πρωτα κιλα φευγουν πιο γρηγορα.
> ...


στο 3 το 2ο σεικ εγινε ετσι

μερες προπονησεις 1 ωρα pre workout ενα σοκολατακι 70% που μετα θα βαλω 20γρ απο την 100% και 50γρ whey mp την αγευστη την 82% 
post workout 500-700γρ κοτοπουλο αρκετα αλατισμενο, κοκκινισμενο με καυτερη παπρικα και κανελα (εδω ειχα σεικ ο,τι και ποστ για 4-5 προπονησεις, αλλα αυτο φαινεται να δουλευει καλυτερα) και 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας γυρη. μετα απο κανα 3ωρο, το νουτρι-εγγ γουαιτ μπ-γιαουρτι-ελαιολαδο παγωτο με 50γρ βρωμη και 25γρ μελι. 


επισης εχω να πω, οτι τα μυικα που ειχαν "χαθει", επανηλθαν με παρεα μετα το τελος της 2ης εβδομαδας με την παραπανω διατροφη.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> 6αρες;;;εισαι καλα φιλε;;μηπως εγινε τιποτα και ξεσπας εκει;;
> 
> 
> τα κλινς προσπαθω να τα κανω ετσι 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TlbDQUWs0s
> 
> αλλα κατι κανω λαθος..εχω προσπαθησει και με λιγοτερα κιλα απο 70%ρμ και παλι δεν το νιωθω..τι να σου πω..
> πρωτη φορα θα επιχειρησω σκουοτ δυο μερες σερι,ελπιζω να μην παω βολτα στο σναπσιτι..δε θα πηγαινω σε εξαντληση,5αρες με κιλα που κανονικα εχω 6+1..με τα τσινς σκεφτομουν να το κανω οπως λες,weighted γιατι διαφορετικα τα βγαζω αερα πατερα..το ροου τμπαρ οσο πιο βαρια μπορω με αυστηρη τεχνικη..
> 
> αρχιζω και στο μηνα θα ποσταρω εδω εντυπωσεις


ωραιοσ. περιμενω.

τα κλινς ετσι ειναι παουερ, ειναι αρση νεκρης μεχρι το γονατο και μετα γινεται αλλο θηριο, αρκετα τεχνικο.

ξεκινα τα hang cleans και μολις τα μαθεις καλα να τα στριβεις τα κανεις και παουερ.

καλη μελετη

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_...he_power_clean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDxK_...eature=related

υ.γ τη hook grip που βαζει τον αντιχειρα απο μεσα δε χριεαζεται να κανεις, για την ωρα.

----------


## aepiskeptis

αρχικα ξεχασα να ευχαριστησω τον 72K

πολυ ωραιο σχολιο και βασιζεται στην εμπειρια του, για την αλλαγη στο προγραμμα.
Επιπλεον αλλο ενα τρομερο σχολιο,
 αυτο "Η ολοκλήρωση του είναι απίτευτα δύσκολο εγκεφαλικό επίτευγμα. Μετά το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα όλα τα υπόλοιπα, σε βαθμό δυσκολίας, είναι απλά παιδαριώδη"

ο λογος που νομιζω σου τιναζει τα πεταλα, δεν ειναι τοσο ο παγκος και το σκουοτ, αλλα η αρση. Ποσο μαλλον οταν κανει παρεα με τα αλλα δυο. και οτι τα κιλα ειναι πολυ κοντα στα 1ρμ

αλλα ακομα και στο σκουοτ και στον παγκο, αν βλεπεις τα κιλα και πριν μπεις σε πιανει ταχυπαλμια, τα κοιτας και "δε θες" να μπεις να κανεις το σετ. κατι σημαινει....

επιπλεον αναγνωσμα

http://www.myosynthesis.com/cns-handle-stress


παραπανω ξεχασα να προσθεσω κατι μικροσυμπερασματα (πρεπει να παω να φαω, ζαλιζομαι λιγο αυτη τη στιγμη κανω 4-5 πραγματα ταυτογχρονα και χανω )


λοιπον....

1. saturated fatty acids and monounsaturated fatty acids are strongly associated with serum basal testosterone concentrations.

 αυξηση της τεστο, οδηγει σε αυξηση της δυναμης, αυξημενη πρωτεινοσυνθεση και συνεπως μεγαλυτερη μυικη μαζα (σιγα το νεο)

2. αυξημενη καταναλωση πρωτεινης βοηθαει στην ταχυτερη αναρρωση απο τις προπονησεις και σε μυικη αναπτυξη (σιγα το νεο)

3. το ενεργειακο ισοζυγιο πρεπει να ειναι αρνητικο για να χασεις βαρος (σιγα το νεο)

4. για να χασεις λιπος και να διατηρησεις την υπαρχουσα μυικη μαζα οι προπονησεις πρεπει να ειναι αυξημενης εντασης (σιγα το νεο)

5. οδηγιες υδατανθρ/θερμιδο κυκλου

μερες προπονησης φαε περισσοτερο υδατ, λιγοτερο λιπος. μερες ξεκουρασης το αντιστροφο
μερες προπονησης φαε περισσοτερο. μερες ξεκουρασης φαε λιγοτερο

5ι. ολες τις μερες φαε πολυ πρωτεινη.

(σιγα το νεο ρε μαστορα)


6. για να αυξησεις τη μυικη σου μαζα, πρεπει να τρως υπερθερμιδικα (ποιος το λεει?) 

αν διατηρησεις το ιδιο βαρος ή εισαι λιγο ελαφρυτερος (χανωντας λιπος και βαζοντας μυς ταυτογχρονα) η διατηρηση της ενεργειας δεν παραβιαζεται, εφαγες λιγοτερη ενεργεια και ως αποτελεσμα εισαι ελαφρυτερος  (κουβαλας λιγοτερη ενεργεια)
το προβλημα ειναι πως θα βαλεις μυς ταυτογχρονα?


Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεευρηκα...........


1+2+3+4+5 μαμανε στα αυτια το 6


                                                                         και



μολις βρηκαμε το μυστικο για ρεκομπ....

----------


## average_joe

^
αρχικα ωραιο ποστ, ισως το πιο ολοκληρωμενο απο οσα εχω δει για το θεμα του recomp  :03. Awesome: 
o χαμενος κρικος ισως να ναι οτι το αθροισμα των 5 (που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ναι μονο αυτα)>>>του (6)

παντως η low carb που ακολουθησα περσι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα τηρωντας τα παραπανω, βοηθησε πολυ στο να πιασω καλυτερο recomp σε σχεση με παλιοτερα. αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι απαιτει την υπερβαση να κανεις low carb για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα αλλα κυριως να ακολουθει καποιος τα παραπανω 5 και να τα ενσωματωνει στις ρουτινες του και στη διατροφη του αναλογα με τις δικες του αναγκες.


αφηνω και τα δυο ποστ που χαν ακολουθησει των δικων σου στις γενικες για πιο ολοκληρωμενο feedback




> σε υποθερμιδικη και καποια αλλαγη στα macros υπερ της πρωτεινης με δυο γευματα και 15ωρο fasted προπο (καμια καφεινη πριν ή/ και καφεδες) με πηγε πολυ καλα, δεν νομιζω να χαθηκε κατι φοβερο απο μυικη μαζα. αλλα ανα 3 μερες ετρωγα πολυ περισσοτερο και χωρις να μετραω με κυρια βαση γιαουρτι, whey, coconut, λιγο μελι, σοκολατα 81%. 4η εβδομαδα που κατεβασα κανονικα και προγραμματισμενα παραπανω θερμιδες τα lifts παρεμειναν σταθερα και στα cleans αυξηθηκαν αλλα κυριως επειδη αυτην την ασκηση την δουλευω κανα διμηνο τωρα και εχω περιθωρια βελτιωσης. εχασα συνολικα 2 κιλα οποτε δεν ειχα και πολυ βαρος να χασω. 2 προπονησεις εκανα με 21 ωρες fast, η μια (με 3.5 ωρες υπνου και πολυ κοπιαστικη μερα) πηγε τρενο αλλα ημουν μες στο νευρο, η αλλη στα τελειωματα της 6ης εβδομαδας που ειχα recarb επεσα πολυ. γενικα εμπειρια δηλ. που δεν ξερεις πως θα σου βγει με τα λιγα που ειδα.





> κυμανθηκα χαμηλοτερα απο σενα σε πρωτεινη αλλα λογικα εχουμε αλλο ΒW, ηθελες να χασεις περισσοτερα κιλα κτλ. οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα απλα να αναφερω οτι ειχα παραπανω % κορεσμενα απο αυτα που γενικα προτεινε ο ΜΜ καθως εχω την εντυπωση οτι μου δημιουργουσαν μεγαλυτερη αισθηση κορεσμου. anyway.
> ωραιες οι συνταγες. σιγουρα θα δοκιμασω τα pancakes αλλα οταν θα παραγγειλω πρωτεινη με γευση. νομιζω οτι καθως εχω κανει δυο χρονιες mini cutting με αγευστη, ως ενα σημειο σου επιβαρυνουν τη γραμμωση καθως οι διαθεσιμες γευσεις μειωνονται. με coconut εχω δοκιμασει κρεας σαν γευση περιεργη νομιζω, τοσο για αυγα οσο και για κρεας προτιμω οσες φορες βαζω τελος παντων βρεσκο βουτυρο (καλα, δεν μειωνονται και τραγικα...).
> στο γιαουρτοπαγωτο δοκιμασα φετος και το χα καθημερινα, κανα μισοκιλο γιαουρτι, το βαζα στο ψυγειο για κανα μισαωρο- ωρα (αναλογα την ψυξη) και οταν το βγαζα προσθετα απο πανω τη whey και καπακια το coconut που εφτιαχνε μια κρουστα που ειναι απλα υπεροχη. και μετα κλασικα κανελλα, μελι, μερικες φορες βρωμη, ανυπομονω να δω αποτελεσμα με πρωτεινη με γευση. με βλεπω χειμωνα να παιζω με το μπρικι για να λιωνω το coconut.
> το completely fasting δεν ξερω πως το εννοει αλλα με 15- 17 που γραψα και παραπανω μου βγαινει κομπλε, αλλα θα βαλω και σοκο/whey.


τωρα για το recomp οποτε μπω τελος παντων γιατι το αποτομα ανεβασμα θερμιδων δεν με εχει φερει σε νεα ισορροπια (νταξ και που λιπωσα λιγο παραπανω δε βαριεσαι, κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου οτι κανω abcd diet  :01. ROFL: ).
οπως γραφω και παραπανω η προσπαθεια φετος θα ναι στα ιδια αλλα με μεγαλυτερο % του υδατ. και αυτο γιατι δεν βρισκω λογο (και πιθανον και κερδος) να μαι τοσο χαμηλα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα, απο τη στιγμη που θα κανω και ενα mini cut. τωρα ποσο ψηλα, αναλογα για αρχη 30% και μετα βλεποντας και κανοντας.
οσον αφορα τα κοινα συμπερασματα, ισχυει, το ζητημα ειναι οτι πραγματικα το προγραμμα απαιτει περισσοτερο φαγητο ειτε σε φαση recomp ειτε σε cutting. αυτη την υποψια την ειχα εκφρασει στην αρχη οταν και αρχισα να χρησιμοποιω το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, απλα μετα το ειδα και στην πραξη.

θα επανελθω με καποια θεματα οσον αφορα το deload που θελω να ρωτησω -γιατι ξαναδιαβαζοντας το θεμα ειδα κατι ωραια πραγματα με τα straight sets- και για επιπλεον feedback για το προπονητικο σκελος που ακολουθησα.


@loukiss thanks, καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα.
@tyler_durden 5 προπο??? :01. Unsure:  welcome, proceed with caution... και καλα κουραγια   :02. Welcome: 
@72K ευχαριστω και γω, προσωπικα δεν σκεφτομαι να επιχειρησω κατι τετοιο γιατι τα dls θα μεινουν μακρυα για την ωρα. το feedback απο ατομα με την προπονητικη σου εμπειρια ειναι παντα ευχαριστο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

cnp και lift run bang στο ιδιο θεμα. hell yeah!!!!!!

----------


## tyler_durden

σε πρωτη φαση θα το παω με 2βοδμαδες βαριες και 1 ντιλοαδ 3Χ10..μεχρι να προσαρμοστω..
ενδεχεται τη μερα Β αντι για φροντ και ντεντ να κανω μονο ρομανιαν..για αρχη θα το ξεκινησω ως εχει και θα δω πως θα παει με την κουραση..

επειδη βλεπω για ρικομπ και ανεβοκατεβασματα σε υδατανθρακα,δεν ξερω σε τι ποσοστο λιπους εισαι τζο,αλλα αν εισαι πανω απο 10 πολυ κακο για το τιποτα πιστευω ειδικοτερα σε χειμερινη περιοδο..τωρα ειμαι στα τρια γευματα,ενα 600αρι 3 ωρες πριν 1500αρι μεταπροπονητικο,και αλλο ενα 600αρι στο τελος...αυτα τις ον μερες..τις οφφ το πρωτο γευμα ειναι 1500αρι,και ακολουθει 7ωρες μετα αλλο ενα 800αρι....προσωπικα μετραω θερμιδες και γρ πρωτεινης..απο τα υπολοιπα τρωω οσο πιο καθαρες τροφες μπορω μεχρι να χορτασω μεσα στο 8ωρο..

Υ.Γ.οσο αφορα τα σατ φατ,εκτος απο ομελετες,αρνια,γαλα,τι αλλο;;

ο γυρος πιανεται;; :01. Razz:

----------


## loukiss

αν εισαι απο θεσσαλονικη μονο prassas χαχα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

ναι ρε συ τι κατω απο 10% για year round? (αν και πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο ειναι το 10%)

η λογικη μου λεει να μην φτανω στο σημειο να λεω "ναι μωρο μου, τωρα ειμαι χοντρουλης αλλα οταν γραμμωνω ειμαι κομματια" -γιατι αντε βρες την το καλοκαιρι-  :01. Mr. Green: 
αυτη η προσπαθεια θελω να γινεται απο δω και περα, για 4- 6 εβδομαδες ειναι πραγματικα mini cutting με την υπερβαση και χαμηλωμα θερμιδων στο 2000 να ναι για 1- 2 εβδ (με το στοχο καθε χρονο να μαι πιο ψηλα σε θερμιδες, με παρομοιο bf και κιλα πανω μου).
δεν εχω διαθεση να καταπιεστω και να πηγαινω χαμηλοτερα για κανενα λογο, τα κανα ενταξει ολα καλα, ως εκει. με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ η λειτουρικοτητα μεσα στη μερα μου και οχι να σερνομαι απο τη διαιτα (καλα, μπορει να σερνομαι απο την προπο  :01. Razz: ).

ναι εχεις δικιο για τα ανεβοκατεβασματα στις αναλογιες, αλλα μπορω να το κανω, συνηθισα κατα πολυ το low carb και εχω βρει συνταγες που με ευχαριστουν οποτε why not σε μερες με οφ?

για τα σατ νομιζω οτι αυτα φτανουν μαζι με γαλακτοκομικα καθως δεν ξερω το % των συνολικων λιπαρων. αν τα τελευταια ειναι ψηλα μπορεις και κανα coconut ή καλυτερα μαυρη σοκολατα.
αποψη μου ειναι οτι τα μονοακορεστα οφειλουν να ναι αρκετα υψηλοτερα, αλλα εκει εξαρταται και ποσο χαμηλα εχεις τα ω6, τουλαχιστον αν σε ενδιαφερει η αυξηση της τεστο (ισχυροτερη συσχετιση, εστω και μικρη τα μονοακορεστα, αλλα ποσο ανεβαινει στον καθενα αγνωστο). παραπανω δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα, εξατομικευση rulez.
ναι νταξει υπαρχουν λαοι που τα χουν παρα πολυ ψηλα (μασαι, ινουι, η οποια συσχετιση με το γαλλικο παραδοξο, κατι κατοικοι σε ενα νησι που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα) αλλα με τα παραπανω η μονη μου σχεση ειναι οτι καποτε, μιλαγα γαλλικα  :01. Razz:  (mon petit chou  :02. Love: )
και αντε οι πιο κοντινες ριζες του bloodline μου, στην καλυτερη να ναι οι κρητικοι που χουν τερμα μονοακορεστα, χαμηλα πολυακορεστα, για κορεσμενα δεν ξερω (τουλαχιστον οι παλιοι).
γυρος? δικαιολογιες ψαχνεις? :01. Razz:  φετος σε σχετικα υποθεριδικη συγχρονως με deload ετρωγα κρεμα γαλακτος καθε μερα αλλα αυτο για μια βδομαδα μονο. εδω εχει να κανει αν εισαι θιασωτης του IIFYM ή οχι.
θα γραψει και το μεγαλο παιδι την αποψη του πιστευω.
...και για τις ομελετες μαλλον (σπασιμο αυγων :01. Unsure: ) -ή τουλαχιστον δεν θα με χαλαγε να δω μια καλυτερη αναλυση-

----------


## tyler_durden

> ναι ρε συ τι κατω απο 10% για year round? (αν και πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο ειναι το 10%)
> 
> η λογικη μου λεει να μην φτανω στο σημειο να λεω "ναι μωρο μου, τωρα ειμαι χοντρουλης αλλα οταν γραμμωνω ειμαι κομματια" -γιατι αντε βρες την το καλοκαιρι- 
> αυτη η προσπαθεια θελω να γινεται απο δω και περα, για 4- 6 εβδομαδες ειναι πραγματικα mini cutting με την υπερβαση και χαμηλωμα θερμιδων στο 2000 να ναι για 1- 2 εβδ (με το στοχο καθε χρονο να μαι πιο ψηλα σε θερμιδες, με παρομοιο bf και κιλα πανω μου).
> δεν εχω διαθεση να καταπιεστω και να πηγαινω χαμηλοτερα για κανενα λογο, τα κανα ενταξει ολα καλα, ως εκει. με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ η λειτουρικοτητα μεσα στη μερα μου και οχι να σερνομαι απο τη διαιτα (καλα, μπορει να σερνομαι απο την προπο ).


ηδη εισαι αρκετα χαμηλα με τα 2.000αρα..πιο κατω ειναι θερμιδες lila_1 :01. ROFL: 
δε ξερω και τα στατς σου βεβαια..εγω ειμαι μεσομορφος 1.82 και χω συντηρηση χωρις καρντιο 2800..

το υπογραμμισμενο δεν το πιασα..η λογικη της προοδου λεει πως καθε χρονο πρεπει να σαι τουλαχιστον ιδιο bf με περισσοτερα κιλα ή τουλαχιστον ιδια κιλα με λιγοτερο bf..αν oπως λες εισαι πιο ψηλα σε θερμιδες,νομοτελιακα θα συνεχισεις να παιρνεις βαρος μεχρι να φτασεις το βαρος για το οποιο οι θερμιδες που παιρνεις ειναι συντηρηση..

γενικα νομιζω πως το "eat as if you were (ideal weight and bf)" αρμοζει εδω..
και σε χειμερινη περιοδο δεν ειναι ασχημο να κανεις(ρεαλιστικα+10-15lbs)ονειρα.. :01. Mr. Green: 

υ.γ.κατι μου λεει πως για τα φατ θα αρχισει να πυροβολαει για ινσουλινες..

----------


## average_joe

τωρα μου ζητας δυσκολα γιατι πρεπει να καταρριψουμε νομους θερμοδυναμικης και σε αυτο το θεμα εχει ηδη γινει μια φορα  :01. Mr. Green: 

1. το πιο ευκολο. αυξηση δραστηριοτητας και δεν εννοω γυμναστηριο (για καποιους μπορει να ναι λυση αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι το 6/εβδ. ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα μπορει καποιος να το κανει για παντα) αλλα τα γυρω γυρω. κυριως σε μενα τη διαφορα σε αυτο ειναι τωρα που επαψα να δουλευω για αλλους (οποτε υπαρχει ενας στοιχειωδης αυτοματος- ναι, το παραδεχομαι-) και να δω πως θα δουλευω για μενα (που εκει παιζεις το τομαρι σου οποτε καταλαβαινεις...)
2. αυξηση % πρωτεινης στις ιδιες θερμιδες, δεν καταρριπτεις την θερμοδυναμικη αλλα τα μαθηματικα (TEF).

και τωρα, ελα ντε...
(αρχικα ενα μεγαααααααααλο συγνωμη αν θα σκοτωσω την θερμοδυναμικη,για οποιους την γνωριζουν δεν εχω τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις  :08. One Laugh: )
αν μπορεις ομως δεδομενων (σταθερων) των 2 παραπανω απο χρονια σε χρονια (που προφανως κατι τετοιο δεν γινεται ουτε απο μερα σε μερα αλλα πες οτι δουλευες σε ιδανικο μοντελο) εμπαινες στη διαδικασια να ανεβεις θερμιδες, ανεβαζοντας το %bf σου αρχικα και μετα οταν θα μπαινες σε θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια να δουλευες πανω σε αυτα τα κιλα το recomp σου?
δεν εχω ιδεα αν γινεται, αλλα κρινοντας την προσαρμοστικοτητα (Darwin  :03. Bowdown: ) του σωματος σε συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες, που καποτε ή σταματα να χανει αν του δινεις λιγες (για καποιο διαστημα), ειτε σταματα να παιρνει αν δινεις πολλες (ομοιως)? δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις recomp?  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  φυσικα το παραπανω μπορει να ναι και επιστημονικη φαντασια και αποτελει αποψη με τα λιγα που καταλαβαινω, δεν εχω διαβασει καποιο paper κτλ.

για ινσουλινη δεν ξερω αν η αυξηση της ευαισθησιας αυτης ειναι η αρχη ή το τελος. και εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω να πυροβολησω, εκει αρχιζει το science.
@aepiskeptis sorry για το οφφ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## average_joe

> το υπογραμμισμενο δεν το πιασα..η λογικη της προοδου λεει πως καθε χρονο πρεπει να σαι τουλαχιστον ιδιο bf με περισσοτερα κιλα ή τουλαχιστον ιδια κιλα με λιγοτερο bf..αν oπως λες εισαι πιο ψηλα σε θερμιδες,νομοτελιακα θα συνεχισεις να παιρνεις βαρος μεχρι να φτασεις το βαρος για το οποιο οι θερμιδες που παιρνεις ειναι συντηρηση..


επειδη καπου το χανω :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: , εννοω ανεβασμα στη σκαλα της ισορροπιας, δουλεμα στο recomp και μετα στο κατεβασμα του cut να μαι πιο ψηλα στη σκαλα σε σε σχεση με παλιοτερη χρονια.
... αλλα το χανω στο οτι θα μαι περισσοτερα κιλα με καλυτερες αναλογιες μαζας/ λιπους.
παω να αυτομαστιγωθω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

> δ. *1. κλεανσ 2.κλοκοβ* 
> δε την παλευεις ετσι 
> μερες προπονησεις 1 ωρα pre workout ενα σοκολατακι 70% που μετα θα βαλω 20γρ απο την 100% και 50γρ whey mp την αγευστη την 82% 
> post workout 500-700γρ κοτοπουλο αρκετα αλατισμενο, κοκκινισμενο με καυτερη παπρικα και κανελα (εδω ειχα σεικ ο,τι και ποστ για 4-5 προπονησεις, αλλα αυτο φαινεται να δουλευει καλυτερα) και 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας γυρη. μετα απο κανα 3ωρο, το νουτρι-εγγ γουαιτ μπ-γιαουρτι-ελαιολαδο παγωτο με 50γρ βρωμη και 25γρ μελι. 
> επισης εχω να πω, οτι τα μυικα που ειχαν "χαθει", επανηλθαν με παρεα μετα το τελος της 2ης εβδομαδας με την παραπανω διατροφη.


νομιζω η πιο μεγαλη επιβαρυνση ηταν το πρωτοκολλο της 6ης μερας που χε MP, high pulls, cleans
με αυτο στις 2 απο τις 4 προπο που εκανα εφυγα με ενα πιασιμο σαν ψυξη απο το γυμν. -δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω καλυτερα, απλα δεν ηταν μυικο και ειναι το κλασικο που δεν μπορεις να στριψεις για 3- 4 μερες- αλλα με  χαλαρο κολυμπι κυριακη δευτερα καπως σωζοταν η κατασταση.
Βεβαια το προγραμμα μπασταρδευτηκε ασχημα και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ανταποκρινοταν στο «καλα εσυ μονο ποδια κανεις» απλα απουσια rack δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω εναν τροπο που να ναι αποδοτικος αλλα και συγχρονως να μου δινει και αισθηση ευχαριστησης.
Οποτε προτιμησα αυτην την ασκηση που δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα για τα ποδια καθως η επομενες επιλογες ηταν πρεσσα, leg ext, leg curl. Και δεν ψηνομουν να κανω squat σε smith.
Παλι για τα cleans νομιζω τεχνικα στη θετικη εχω πιασει το νοημα. το προβλημα ειναι οι αγκωνες θελει πολυ προσοχη το κατεβασμα της μπαρας δηλ. Στο σημειο που θεωρεις οτι εχει περασει ο κινδυνος και απλα πας αποφορτισμενος να ολοκληρωσεις την κινηση, ειδικα οι 6 επαναληψεις ειναι θεμα. Τωρα εδω δεν εχω βρει κατι να κανω με τις αρθρωσεις, το πιο πιθανο ειναι να αυξησω το liquid fish oil μες στη βδομαδα που χω δει κατι αναφορες απο παιδια οτι βοηθα ή απλα να τα σταματησω για ενα διαστημα. A! και οι αστραγαλοι παιρνουν  αρκετη πιεση.
το προγραμμα σαφως και ειναι overkill δεν το συζηταω και δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται να γινεται 6 ημερες αλλα τεσπα για ενα μηνα ηταν και ηθελα να δω πως μπορω να ανταποκριθω σε βαρυ προγρομμα σε συνδυασμο με υποθερμ. και με την καθημερινοτητα μου που δεν ηταν σε πλαισιο φαγητο- προπο – υπνος..
βγηκε το "cleans καθε μερα" σε 6ημερο προγραμμα θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασω με squat σε 5ημερο max τι γινεται αλλα οχι ακομα. Ως τωρα το ανωτερο που εχω φτασει ειναι 4 squat την εβδομαδα αλλα με ρεπο ανα 2 προπο ή με κατι πιο light εμβολιμα (τωρα αν τα cleans ειναι light ειναι αλλο θεμα).
Anyway days gone bye

για το pre wo που λες αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι 20γρ whey iso (μπ)+ 20γρ cacao nibs (εχει μεινει περσινο στοκ)+ κανελλα+ γυρη (μου την εφεραν οποτε why not? –χαλια γευση by the way-). απο φαγητο τωρα ειμαι (υπερ υπερ)κομπλε οποτε δεν μπορω να διακρινω αν βοηθα ή οχι.



Παμε τωρα στα καινουργια που θελω να ρωτησω.
(1) το προγραμμα που αρχισα σιγα σιγα να δουλευω αυτη τη στιγμη. push- pull- legs (4- 5 προπο/ εβδ) με τις ασκησεις που πανω κατω εχω αναφερει και σε προηγουμενα ποστ (squat 2- 3 φορες) με την κυκλικη μεταθεση που αναφερεται στο πρωτο ποστ. σετ και επαναληψεις ως εξης.
1. 10*3,4,5
2. 10*4,5,6
3. 10*4,5,6
4. βοηθητικη (προαιρετικη)

τωρα, το πρωτοκολλο της ασκησης 3 βγηκε προς το παρον και αυτο γιατι ξανακοιταζοντας σημειωσεις που κραταω βλεπω οτι υπαρχει μια στασιμοτητα απο το 3μηνο και μετα, οποτε απο οτι φαινεται κολλησα. βολευε οσον αφορα το χρονο οτι σε κραταει κατω απο μια ωρα την προπο (το αλλο θετικο του ηταν η βελτιωση καρδιαναπνευστικης αντοχης ειδικα οταν αεροβιο ΔΕΝ) αλλα απο τη στιγμη που η προοδος δεν ειναι η αναμενομενη νομιζω ειναι ωρα να αλλαξω κατι. αυτο ομως προυποθετει, αν το παω ετσι οπως τα γραφω αυξηση χρονου προπονησης. οποτε εχω διωξει ηδη την μια βοηθητικη και την αλλη (4η ασκηση) θα την κανω οταν ο χρονος το επιτρεπει (οσες φορες ομως το προγραμμα εχει βγει σε λιγοτερο απο 50λεπτο προτιμησα να συρω το κουφαρι μου μεχρι τα αποδυτηρια). γνωμες ευπροσδεκτες απο ολους, ιδιαιτερα στο ευρος επαναληψεων για καθε ασκηση αν μπορει να ναι μικροτερο, μεγαλυτερο ή δεν ξερω γω τι αλλη παρατηρηση υπαρχει.


(2) Ή να το παω στο ευρος επαναληψεων που αναφερω παραπανω αλλα χωρις κυκλικη μεταθεση
Δηλ. ξερα
1. legs/ pull (squat/ cleans)
2. push
3. pull

Σε αυτην την περιπτωση αρχιζει να φερνει ασχημα σε bungarian- style προπονησεις (http://www.myosynthesis.com/workouts...style-training)
Οποτε με αυτο υποψην οι προπονησεις θα πανε κατευθειαν 4 aka "ο φόβος φυλάει τα έρμα" (αν και η "αγνοια κινδυνου" που χα στα αλλα προγραμματα με βοηθησε να τα ολοκληρωσω)
Επισης γνωμες ευπροσδεκτες.




> αν κανεις δελοαδινγ καλως αν δεν κανεις ομως?
> γι αυτο και το σχημα 10χ2,3,4,5,6 .  4,6,8,10χ6 ειναι καλη ιδεα, ακομα και αν μπορεις να βγαλεις 10χ4 . 6χ6 κατευθειαν μετα την αυξηση των κιλων αν κανεις 10χ2 (4χ6) αναγκαστικα κανεις και δελοαδινγ


για  το deload ακουγεται πολυ ωραιο στο χαρτι αυτο που λες, αλλα μηπως στην πραξη δεν ειναι ετσι?
θελω να πω, εφοσον την προηγουμενη φορα εβγαλες: επιτυχημενο 10*5 στην πρωτη ασκηση, fail 10*5 στην δευτερη, επιτυχημενο 10* 5 στην τριτη. πας την επομενη φορα που εχεις αυτη την προπο και κανεις στην πρωτη 10*3 (με περισσοτερα κιλα/ λιγοτερα reps), στην δευτερη 10*5 (με τα ιδια), στην τριτη 10*6 (με τα ιδια κιλα/ περισσοτερα reps), ναι μεν εχεις κανει deload στην πρωτη ασκηση αλλα παιζει ο συνολικος προπονητικος ογκος να χει αυξηθει. Και εκτος αυτου το deload που λεω στην πρωτη ασκηση δεν ειναι απαραιτηα πιο CNS friendly καθως τα κιλα ανεβαινουν.
υποθετω οτι η απαντηση ειναι οτι στην πραγματικοτητα η αλλαγη -αυξηση κιλων- δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση τοσο γραμμικη οπως τη περιγραφω, αλλα αφου το χεις τρεξει για προετοιμασε λιγο την κατασταση. εννοειται οτι δεν συζηταω το θεμα αν θα βγει το deload ή το ολικο off αλλα το πως θα με βοηθησει να τα κανω πιο αναρχα και οχι ανα π.χ. 5η εβδομαδα




> σε πρωτη φαση θα το παω με 2βοδμαδες βαριες και 1 ντιλοαδ 3Χ10..μεχρι να προσαρμοστω..
> ενδεχεται τη μερα Β αντι για φροντ και ντεντ να κανω μονο ρομανιαν..για αρχη θα το ξεκινησω ως εχει και θα δω πως θα παει με την κουραση..


τοσο το θεωρητικο οσο και το πρακτικο πλαισιο της προσαρμογης δεν φαινεται να γινεται μεσα στις πρωτες δυο εβδομαδες. νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι να μην μπεις κατ ευθειαν σε 5 προπο αλλα 4 να κερδισεις οτι εχεις να κερδισεις σε αυτο το μοτιβο, να κανεις ενα deload και 6-7η εβδομ. να μπεις 5 προπο.




> υ.γ.κατι μου λεει πως για τα φατ θα αρχισει να πυροβολαει για ινσουλινες..



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...ents%20obesity.

Καλο διαβασμα! Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω ουτε καν το κουραγιο να ανοιξω το pdf ποσο μαλλον να το διαβασω. καλα για προσπαθεια ερμηνειας ουτε καν!

Timed high-fat diet resets circadian metabolism and prevents obesity..full.pdf

Ααααααααασχετο: μολις ειδα οτι 7 ατομα εχουν κανει like αυτο το θεμα στο fb (δεν εχω).
Παρακαλω να αλλαξει ο τιτλος σε 7 masochists and/or sadists like this (just kidding  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## ArgoSixna

Καλησπερα aepiskeptis και average_joe , επειδη πολυ τα παω αυτα τα προγραμματα καταρχην πολλα μπραβο και στους 2! Εισαστε απο τους ανθρωπους που μοτιβαρουν/δινουν κινητρο σε μερικους "τεμπεληδες" να δοκιμασουνε κατι διαφορετικο!!

Στο θεμα μας τωρα,  ειμαι πολυ περιεργος για τα αποτελεσματα οχι τοσο σε δυναμη αλλα σε ποιοτητα και σε τι κατασταση μπορει να βρισκεται καποιος που τα χρησιμοποιει .. Θα ητανε ευκολο να βαλετε μια φωτογραφια ο καθενας απο μακρινη ληψη για να παρουμε μια ιδεα σε τι κατασταση φτανει το σωμα σας? Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και δινω υποσχεση για ανανεωση της προοδου μου συντομα!!

----------


## average_joe

> Θα ητανε ευκολο να βαλετε μια φωτογραφια ο καθενας απο μακρινη ληψη για να παρουμε μια ιδεα σε τι κατασταση φτανει το σωμα σας?


οχι.
τρελλο ακυρο ετσι?  :01. ROFL: 

αλλα τωρα που το πες θα κοιταξω να βγαλω καμια αξιοπρεπη, ξερεις σε τετοια φαση:



> To better develop and reveal my abs through the end of Summer.
> 
> How I'm going to accomplish this/these goal(s):
> 
> *By getting a tan, using creative lighting, and making sure I pump up before any progress pics.*


κλεμμενο απο ΜΜ.  :01. Razz: 

περαν της οποιας επιφυλακτικοτητας εχω, δεν νομιζω πως εχεις να κερδισεις κατι απο αυτο και ετσι κι αλλιως ΠΟΤΕ δεν μπορεις να σαι σιγουρος με ποιον τροπο ο καθενας εχεις πιασει μια κατασταση αν δεν το ζεις σε μια καθημερινοτητα. ειναι σαν περιπτωσεις που βλεπουμε καποιον να βαζει μια φωτο που βρισκεται σε καταπληκτικη κατασταση και απο κατω τα πρωτα σχολια να ρωτανε τι προπο, τι διατροφη και τι συμπληρωματα παιρνει (κλασικη απαντηση μια πολυβιταμινη και πρωτεινη  :01. ROFL: ). αν και προσωπικα *δηλωνω* οτι δεν ανηκω σε αυτη την κατηγορια, αλλα  υποθετω καταλαβαινεις τι λεω. 
απο κει και περα αν σε νοιαζει κατι, τουλαχιστον μιλωντας για παρτη μου ειναι αν καποιος γινεται καλυτερος σε σχεση με πως ηταν πριν.  οποτε με αυτην την παραδοχη θα σου πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερος απο πριν και απο θεμα εμφανισης αλλα και πως εχω καταφερει να συνδυαζω το χομπι μου με την καθημερινοτητα.
εχω κανει παρα πολλα λαθη σε θεματα προπο/ διατροφης, προτιθεμαι να κανω ακομα περισσοτερα και οταν τα κανω τα παραδεχομαι (see above για το fail). αν δω κατι που να με ενδιαφερει και στο χαρτι μου φαινεται καλο θα κοιταξω να το εφαρμοσω συμφωνα με τις δικες μου αναγκες. δεν με αφορα η κατασταση του αλλου αλλα *η λογικη πισω απο την αποψη του* (αν εχει και link απο το pubmed ακομα καλυτερα  :01. Smile: ). hell, δεν με ενδιαφερει καν αν πισω απο το pc ειναι ενα κοριτσι στην εφηβεια με τα οιστρογονα του στο θεο.  :01. Mr. Green: 
οσο για τον @aepiskeptis, δεν γνωριζομαστε καν ουτε απο φωτο (θα βαλεις ρε?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  να ξες χρωσταω καφε/ προπο)
αλλα διαβαζοντας τα ποστ του και εφαρμοζοντας ιδεες του ειχα κερδη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: . (εχω "καταντησει" ενας μικρος αεπισκεπτουλης  :01. Mr. Green: )
ειναι οπως τωρα συζηταμε για 30γρ ανα γευμα, αν μου λεγε καποιος πριν δυο χρονια οτι δεν ισχυει θα εβαζα τα γελια. αφου το δοκιμασα βλεποντας ποστ και με την οποια κριτικη σκεψη διαθετω, εμεινα μ@λ@κας με τον τροπο που αυτοπεριοριζομουν τοσα χρονια. και αλλα πολλα αλλα τεσπα πιανεις το νοημα και χονδρικα πανω κατω ειναι γραμμενα σε αυτο το θεμα. οποτε, αν εχεις κατι να κερδισεις ειναι κριτικη σκεψη και να πειραματιστεις αναλογως. feedback και αξιοπιστια. τωρα πως θα καταλαβαινεις το δευτερο δεν εχω ιδεα! αρα ολα with a grain of salt...
υ.γ1. μην τρως πολλα ω6 (aka φυστικοβουτυρο) και μην εχεις το παλμιτικο στο θεο (aka τυρια -νταξει εχουν και στεαρικο οποτε μαλλον κομπλε-). ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια που μου αναλογουν απο το ποστ σου!  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

υ.γ.2. μεγαλο ποστ βγηκε τελικα καλυτερα να βαζα φωτογραφια  :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

Θα ελεγα ωραιο ποστ!! :03. Thumb up: Υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα που δεν κατανοω σε καποια ποστ σας αλλα ειναι ενα τοπικ που παντα οταν βλεπω  καινουργιο ποστ το διαβαζω ανελλιπως.Μου αρεσει αυτο που κανετε,συμπληρωνοντας κατα καποιο τροπο ο ενας τον αλλο και που στην τελικη ειναι και αρκετα προχωρημενο! :02. Welcome:

----------


## j.d

Παιδιά έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το πρόγραμμα coan philippi deadlift routine? Γενικά ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτό;

----------


## ippokratis

> καλο υπολοιπο, οταν με το καλο απολυθεις, ο,τι ιδεα εχεις, τροποποιηση/προσαρμογη αν θες προσθεσε τη εδω, τνχ


Λοιπόν,4 μήνες επιστροφής στο γυμναστήριο μετά από 9μηνη αποχή.

Το πρόγραμμά μου μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές και προσθαφαιρέσεις έχει καταλήξει κάπως έτσι:

2 προπονήσεις με squat και μετά πιέσεις ώμων σε μορφή 6-10 χ 4-6. συμπληρωματικές: γάμπες 5χ25 ,ραχιαίοι 3χ15-20
2 προπονήσεις με έλξεις και μετά βυθίσεις σε μορφή 6-10 χ 4-6. συμπληρωματικές: τραπεζοειδείς 6-10χ6-15, δικέφαλοι 3χ12, κοιλιακοί 3χ15-20.

Σύνολο 4 προπονήσεις την εβδομάδα-δεν ξέρω αν στην πορεία θα καταντήσει ακόμα πιο απλό πάντως έτσι μου βγαίνει καλά.

Από διατροφή δε μετράω τίποτα,μόνο προσπαθώ η πρωτείνη να είναι μεταξύ 150-250 γρ. και κάνω έναν υποτυπώδη κύκλο υδατ. περισσότερο μέρες προπ.,λιγότερο μέρες οφφ.

Βλέπω ότι ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλά τα πόδια και οι ώμοι/τραπέζιοι. με τα χέρια έχω θέμα γιατί είναι μακριά και δε γεμίζουν,βέβαια έτσι νόμιζα και για τα πόδια,αλλά με διαψεύδουν προς το παρόν :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυτά τα ολίγα αφού έχω επιλέξει τον μινιμαλισμό και στην προπόνηση :01. Razz: 

Α!έφτασα 77 κιλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λίπος από 67 που είχα πέσει το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## humanoid

Α)1.bench ramp x3   2.t bar 3x5   3.b squat 3x8

Β)1.b squat ramp x3  2.oh 3x5     3.chins 20/25/30 reps (ανα βδομαδα αντιστοιχα)

Γ)1.dl ramp x3     2.f squat 3x5  3.dips 20/25/30 reps (ιδιο με chins)

3ημερο προς το παρων


το ακολουθω χωρις gringing reps sto ramp-no failure με back off sets
5x3 στο 70% των 3  ,4χ3 στο 80% και 3χ3 στο 90% ανα βδομαδα αντιστοιχα στις ασκησεις 1 και 4η βδομαδα deload (ειδωμεν)


το ξεκινησα 2 βδομαδες τωρα μετα απο πολυ μεγαλη αποχη
θα ακολουθησουν εντυπωσεις μετα απο καποιους μηνες αν κ απτην προηγουμενη εμπειρια με αντιστοιχο προγραμμα ηταν καλες
θα χαρω να γινει μια συζητηση πανω σε αυτο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## loukiss

τιμιο το προγραμμα.. 

τι lifts εχεις ;

----------


## humanoid

ειμαι στα 62kg σωματικο βαρος με 1.78 yψος..-15 κιλα σε 1.5 χρονο ( να ναι καλα οι κρεπαλες)
 me bp 55 squat 65 kai 70 dl στα 2 rm

----------


## loukiss

μην μενεις μονο σε ramping μεχρι ενα τοp set. Κατα τη γνωμη μου μπορει να κανεις ramp μεχρι ενα καλο ποσοστο 85-95% για PR ή για activation (αναλογα πως νοιωθεις) και μετα να το ριχνεις σε working sets 3-5 x 3-5 οπου θα πηγαινεις για volume PR.

----------


## humanoid

φτανω σε max x3 και μετα εχω τα back off sets για volume

5x3 sto 70%,4x3 sto 80% και 3χ3 στο 90% (του max εκεινης της μερας αυτα τα ποσοστα)...1η βδομαδα 2η και 3η αντιστοιχα.(καθε βδομαδα + στο % και κοβω sets) 


δεν ξερω κατα ποσο στεκει ας πουμε αυτο,η λογικη ειναι ανεβαζω %-κοβω volume..λεω να το παω προοδευτικα σε αυτα και αργοτερα μολις παιξει stall βλεπουμε...

δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμασει κατι παρομοιο με ta back off..οσες φορες εκανα ramp up με back off sets ηταν του στυλ 5χ3 straight sets στο 80%-90%

αν και βασικα πιστευω απο μονο του το ramp για κανα 2-3μηνο θα εκανε δουλεια.


αυτο που με ενδιαφερει τωρα ειναι να ξαναχτισω τον κορμο μου.γιαυτο και σε pull 1η ασκηση εβαλα τα Dl αντι για legs..



τα καλυτερα κερδη (εκτος των newbies) παντως τα ειχα με μικρο volume-μεγαλο % και ψηλη συχνοτητα...
συχνοτητα εχουμε (3 fullbody-μπορει και 4 αναλογα τον χρονο παντα)..% εχουμε (max x3) volume (αναλογο με το %)...

μαλλον επειδη ειμαι εκτομορφος να δουλευει ετσι,δεν ξερω..trial error καθαρα (αν και αυτο υποστηριζουν αρκετοι σε διαφορα forums)


καπως ετσι το χω σκεφτει..οσον αφορα την διατροφη κοιταω να παιρνω αρκετη πρωτεινη (γυρω στο 1.5 την ημερα) και ολα τα υπολοιπα οσο μπορω να φαω


στην ουσια ειναι σαν να ξεκιναω απτην αρχη με περισσοτερη εμπειρια με τα στατσ που εχω (62kg! 1.78)
σε τι % λες για τα working sets και ποσα?

----------


## loukiss

εγω θα τα κρατουσα σταθερα για ενα διαστημα και θα πηγαινα με progressive overload.. αφου βαρας θερμιδες τωρα και εχεις χωρο για αυξηση σωματικου βαρους θα δυναμωσεις γρηγορα.. παραδειγμα:
(ας πουμε οτι το τελευταιο σου volume PR ηταν 80 x 5,4,4
Back Squat: ramp to 90 x 3 back off 80 x 5,5,5 (την επομενη φορα ανεβαζεις κιλα στα back off sets)

Το ιδιο θα εκανα και για παγκο

Για DL μπορει να επαιζα ενα all out set (1 x 5) ή 3x3 αναλογως..

Στη φαση που εισαι μην αλλαζεις τοσο με ποσοστα, κοιτα να ανεβεις γραμμικα οσο γινεται και μετα απο κανα χρονο καντα κ αυτα..

----------


## humanoid

οκ το πιασα με τα back off
Θυμαμαι μου το χε προτινει παλιοτερα και ο 27εκαστοσταχερι,αλλα σταματησα γρηγορα την γυμναστικη...δεν δοκιμαστηκε ποτε



οπως και τα με τα Dl..θα τα δω στην πραξη αυτα
γενικα ποσο εχω δει και στα bACK off sets σου λεει χτυπα τοσα οσο μπορεις εκεινη την ημερα με ενα μικροτερο ποσοστο απτο max σου..ειναι νωρις οντως γιαυτα γιαυτο πιστευω κ μονο του το ramp θα εκανε δουλεια-γραμμικοτητα τον πρωτο καιρο τουλαχιστον

ωραιες οι αλλαγες σου louki,θα το δοκιμασω..το βρισκω καλυτερο-πιο απλο :01. Mr. Green:  ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## aepiskeptis

Γεια σας παιδια  :01. Smile:  τι νεα?

Υπαρχει κανεις που να το εκανε αρκετο καιρο? 

τιποτα παρατηρησεις, διορθωσεις που να εχει να προσθεσει?

Τνχ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Δεν το έχω κάνει παρ' όλα αυ΄τα είναι στους επόμενους μου στόχους. Εσύ τώρα με τι πρόγραμματα δουλέυεις;

----------


## Young member

Κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι τη περιγραφή διαδικασίας για το τετραγωνισμό του κύκλου   :02. Shock:

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Πέρασαν 2 χρόνια από το πρώτο ποστ, αλλά τελικά κατάλαβα τι έλεγε ο ποιητής. Κάπου εκεί καταλήγεις αν μπλέξεις με προγράμματα δύναμης αλλά θες και κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Δεν το έχω κάνει παρ' όλα αυ΄τα είναι στους επόμενους μου στόχους. Εσύ τώρα με τι πρόγραμματα δουλέυεις;


 περιπου το ιδιο κανω (δλδ ολοκληρο το σωμα καθε φορα με βασικες ασκησεις, δεν ειχα καθαρο μυαλο να το κανω οργανωμενα και κυριως επαιζα με στρειτ σετς). κατα καιρους για κανα μηνα το αλλαζω σε πανω-κατω ή Α.καθισμα-διζυγο Β.ελξεισ  αναλογα τι ποναει (γιατι ολο και κατι ποναει  :01. Smile:  )

Ξαναρχισα παγκο σιγα-σιγα και μαλλον θα το ξαρχισω οπως τοχα γραψει.

Αυτη την περιοδο εκανα και κανω, για κανα μηνα ακομα

Α: 1. παγκο ή πιεσεις ορθιος  2. καθισμα 3. μονοζυγο
Β: 1. κουπι 2.διζυγο 3.power shrugs ή high pulls


η καθε μια γινεται για 20 λεπτα και το φορτωμα παει ή τετρ4 ή σετς των 2-6 επαναληψεων με τα κιλα, μετα το ζεσταμα ιδια σε ολο το χρονο (15-16λεπτα)

Αν καποιος εχει παιξει με το πρωτοτυπο αρκετο καιρο και εχει να γραψει κατι, θα το εκτιμουσα. Τνχ!

----------


## beefmeup

το bumpaρω μιας κ πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τα καλυτερα θεματα εδω μεσα για προπονησεις εκτος των συμβατικων ββ split καθως κ για διαβασμα, μιας κ σιγουρα διαβαζοντας το οι περισοτεροι θα δουν κ πραγματα που δεν ηξεραν, η θα αναθεωρησουν ενδεχομενως την αποψη τους για πραγματα που μπορει να ηξεραν..
συν οτι εχει μεσα πολυ καλα ποστ για αναγνωση..

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι να κάνει άραγες αυτο το παιδί;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Επισκέπτη γήρνα πίσο ή έστο τειλεφόνα!!

----------


## pankol

bump το θέμα.
κατά την άποψη μου είναι τρομερό όλο το θέμα. Θέλει βέβαια πολύ χρόνο για να το διαβάσεις και επίσης γκουγκλάρισμα τα λινκς.
Καλύπτει τα πάντα. Από προπόνηση για δύναμη, μυική υπερτροφία και φυσική κατάσταση μέχρι και διατροφή!!!

----------


## aepiskeptis

http://www.mediafire.com/?k8x1amy31x79e1k

Squat every day by Matt Perryman.pdf



http://www.mediafire.com/?62kdy2840f2qfdx

Destroy the opposition by Jamie Lewis.

Review http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/des...he-opposition/

----------


## aepiskeptis

Uncle training style by Jamie Lewis 

http://chaosandpain.blogspot.gr/2009...734c3a641fed37


Push-pull-legs 
http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/push-pull-legs-split/

Bulgarian-style-training for strength etc

https://www.myosynthesis.com/bulgarian-style-training

Διάφορα από pman 

https://www.myosynthesis.com/apre-strength-size

----------


## aepiskeptis

https://www.myosynthesis.com/doug-hepburn-routines

https://www.myosynthesis.com/basic-s...eginner-broken

https://www.myosynthesis.com/autoreg...neral-strength

https://www.myosynthesis.com/undulat...n-bodybuilding

----------


## aepiskeptis

Τ  nation once upon a time


https://www.t-nation.com/training/th...n-bible-part-1

https://www.t-nation.com/training/th...n-bible-part-2

https://www.t-nation.com/training/no...e-and-strength

http://westside-barbell.com/periodization-of-training/

----------


## aepiskeptis

3*3 workout , 3 ημέρες προπόνησης, 3 ασκήσεις.

wk 1 58% squat 5 sets 5 reps ,8 sets of 6 reps in the press ,and dead 5 sets of 5
wk 2 60% same rep scheme
wk3 62%
wk4 64%

wk 5-8 are diferent, here is where the fun begins.

wk 5 monday squat 80% 2 sets of 1, press 6 sets of 4 60%, dead 3 sets of 3 60%

wed squat 60% 3s of 3r, press 80% 2 sets of 1 rep, dead 3sets of 3 60%

fri squat 60% 3s of 3r, press 6 sets of 4 reps 60%, dead 2 sets of 1 80%

wk 6 follow last wks same rep scheme, still use 60% for the lighter speed days, and 85% for your max effort days on squat, press and dead.

wk 7 90% for max efort exerises, still 60% for the dynamic or speed exercises

wk 8 95% for max efort exerises, still 60% for the dynamic or speed exercises

sets and reps are the same from wks 5-8 and the days exercises are the same. after wk 8, take a wk of lifting off and the following wk max out. then use you new max numbers and you can do the program again, this type of training can be done year round. back to back to back.....etc.

to start take your current max numbers,add 20 pounds to your current squat max, 10 to your press , and 15 to the deadlift and use the percentages from these numbers to figure out what weights you will use.

----------


## aepiskeptis

The guru trainer Chad Waterbury

https://www.t-nation.com/training/se...it-recruitment

http://chadwaterbury.com/the-science...itment-part-1/

http://chadwaterbury.com/the-science...itment-part-2/

http://chadwaterbury.com/the-science...itment-part-3/

----------


## Christopherquad

Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να καταλάβω το αρχικό ποστ. Αξίζει να διαβαστεί  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

